# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2015 às 00:17)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2015 às 12:59)

Boa tarde,

por aqui segue quentinho, com* 29,9ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e com *24,5ºC* em Carvoeiro (já chegou aos *26,7ºC*)

veremos o que o resto da tarde nos reserva...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2015 às 13:26)

Serpa já nos 29,1ºC e Herdade da Bemposta nos 27,7ºC. Hoje promete


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2015 às 14:02)

30,2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2015 às 15:59)

31,8ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 16:20)

A brisa marítima de SSW / SW a não deixar subir as temperaturas, lá para o fim da tarde o vento deve rodar para Norte e o calor alentejano vai chegar


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2015 às 17:34)

Mínima de *17,9ºC.*


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2015 às 19:16)

Máxima de *35ºC*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2015 às 20:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Máxima de *35ºC*


O quê????????????????


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2015 às 20:32)

Ainda 24,9ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2015 às 20:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O quê????????????????


Estava a brincar, hoje é dia das mentiras.
Temperatura máxima de *26ºC.*
Atual: *21,1ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2015 às 21:57)

Máxima de 26,2ºC e mínima de 17,9ºC.

Actual, sim, de 21,2ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (1 Abr 2015 às 22:53)

Primeira noite tropical em Faro (cidade) com a minima de 20,1º e max de 27,8º. Confirmo que teve um belo dia de praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2015 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 15.0ºC
actual: 17.8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Abr 2015 às 11:15)

Já nos 23,6ºC. Hoje promete


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2015 às 02:04)

Boas

A reportar do Vimieiro,Evora.
Sigo com 15,5 graus.
Cota: 213m


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Abr 2015 às 04:03)

Estive com 19-20ºC as primeiras horas da madrugada mas o enfraquecimento do vento levou à temperatura actual de 18,1ºC. Vento fraco de NE. 31% HR.

Edit: 19,0ºC de novo


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2015 às 11:52)

Boas,

Mínima de 14,1 graus no Vimieiro.
Neste momento sigo com 22,5 graus no Cano(Portalegre).Tempo abafado. 
Cota: 228 mts


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2015 às 13:14)

26 graus  na barragem da roca. 
Cota: 210 Mts


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2015 às 15:32)

Sigo com 26.5 graus vento fraco . A temperatura já tocou nos 28 graus. Nuvens altas.grande bafo.

Cano, Portalegre


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Abr 2015 às 16:19)

24,4ºC por aqui pela cidade com igualmente nuvens altas e tempo abafado devido a esse facto. 31% HR e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2015 às 17:01)

Barragem do Maranhão, Avis sigo nos 25,5 graus. 
Cota : 140 mts


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Abr 2015 às 17:34)

Diga fraco por aqui. Máxima de apenas 26,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2015 às 21:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e bem mais fresco.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 14.0ºC

De salientar, um facto curioso, nunca me lembro de comer nespêras, nesta altura do ano, normalmente é em Maio que estão maduras para comer-se, este ano, devido ao calor fora do normal, já desde da última semana de Março que apanho nespêras maduras para comer.  Aquelas que eu não apanho, os melros dão uma ajudinha.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2015 às 22:22)

Noite espectacular por aqui 21 graus e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2015 às 01:41)

Boas,

Extremos de ontem do meu actual local de seguimento: 14,1graus/ 28,5 graus

T.actual: 14,5 graus
O céu já se encontra estrelado.
Vento nulo.

Vimieiro, Évora


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2015 às 01:52)

http://m.imgur.com/Q1vCwy0

Ontem a tarde barragem do Maranhão. 
Vi pessoal ao banho.   Dia extremamente  abafado.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2015 às 08:26)

Boas,

Mínima : 9,7 graus
Actual: 13,3 graus


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Abr 2015 às 12:38)

Já nos 27,2ºC
Já agora podia manter-se assim só mais 3 dias


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2015 às 14:05)

Boas
Sigo com 27,3 graus e vento fraco. 
O gfs mete alguém cape na zona para a tarde,  neste momento alguns cirrus. 

Vimieiro, Évora.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Abr 2015 às 14:54)

Várias nuvens na região do Algarve, como está a pressão atmosférica nessa zona?


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 15:00)

Miguel96 disse:


> Várias nuvens na região do Algarve, como está a pressão atmosférica nessa zona?


 
Cerca de 1009mb, a descer


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Abr 2015 às 15:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Cerca de 1009mb, a descer



É como em Espinho, amanhã prevê-se vento de Este para a nossa região e de tarde vento do Sul talvez tenhamos chuva ou trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2015 às 16:22)

28.8 graus e alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 16:37)

Algumas células a sul de Sines




Umas alaranjadas a SW de Sagres


Rain Alarm :
Deve estar a chover bem em Odemira


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Abr 2015 às 16:54)

Algumas células podem dar a origem a trovoada isolada, talvez.


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

A julgar pela webcam do Martinhal (Sagres), não sei se a precipitação está a chegar ao solo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2015 às 17:23)

Boas,

Por aqui está um céu magnifico com inúmeras virgas á mistura. Defacto a precipitação raramente chega ao chão mas quando chegam são grossas... Tempo abafado e muito interessante! Muito convectivo  As imagens de sat e radar estão muito interessantes!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2015 às 17:28)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: 9,7graus/ 30,1 graus

T. Actual:  28,3 graus

Espero amanhã conseguir alguns registos da convecção prevista para a zona.


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2015 às 20:26)

Céu parcialmente nublado em Albufeira(Açoteias). Vento fraco de Sul. Observa-se céu muito nublado sobre o mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2015 às 00:23)

Boas

Sigo com 15,5 graus e vento nulo.
Estou  com algumas expectativas para amanhã, vamos ver.  

Vimieiro, Évora


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2015 às 00:38)

Parece que temos a primeira célula com potencial a WNW de Sines!!

Não esperava atividade tão cedo


----------



## actioman (5 Abr 2015 às 01:18)

Bons indícios sim senhor! 

Gil_Algarvio essa imagem de radar é de que app? 

Por aqui a máxima foi de 18,2ºC pelas 16h12 (que iguala a máxima do mês, alcançada no dia 01).
A mínima foi mais fresquinha que as anteriores noites 12,8ºC pelas 07h07.

Neste momento 16,3ºC.

Abraço


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2015 às 01:19)

actioman disse:


> Bons indícios sim senhor!
> 
> Gil_Algarvio essa imagem de radar é de que app?
> 
> ...


Boas. É a smartweather


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2015 às 02:19)

Apesar da cor no radar, dá para ver que é virga na mesma, porque não chega mesmo ao mínimo do corte vertical. Poderão sim cair algumas pingas, mas células mais a sério só a partir do começo do dia, provavelmente.

Por aqui sigo com 21,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2015 às 08:06)

Boas,
Mínima: 12,0 graus
Actual: 13,9 graus

Segundo o gfs e wrf lá para às 12h já deve dar para observar algumas Torres,vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2015 às 08:59)

http://m.imgur.com/gDee96Z
Perspectiva sul

17,4 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## Geopower (5 Abr 2015 às 09:15)

Bom dia e boa Páscoa! Céu muito nublado em
Albufeira(Açoteias). Vento moderado de
 Sul.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Abr 2015 às 10:51)

Boas,
tudo calmo por aqui céu pouco nublado apenas algumas nuvens altas, temperatura de 18,3 graus neste momento.
O gfs mete cape elevado para aqui,a agência estatal e a central meteorológica de Portugal também prevê fortes trovoadas, esperemos que sim


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2015 às 13:13)

Sigo com 24 graus e céu encoberto. 

Cano, Portalegre


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

No lado esquerdo da imagem é visível uma célula ao longe com elevado topo. A humidade relativa está elevada, *62% *e existem condições propícias para a formação de trovoada e granizo.







O radar do ipma não funciona, podem-me enviar o link?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2015 às 14:55)

Céu interessante por aqui
http://m.imgur.com/LpLtf4E

26 graus e vento fraco


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Abr 2015 às 15:12)

Miguel96 disse:


> No lado esquerdo da imagem é visível uma célula ao longe com elevado topo. A humidade relativa está elevada, *62% *e existem condições propícias para a formação de trovoada e granizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Miguel96, aqui está a célula que mencionavas por volta das 14h, a qual na última hora tem evoluído bastante 

Logo que o radar do IPMA não dá, sempre há a alternativa do regional do AEMET em Cáceres

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=cc


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 16:53)

Em Serpa no Alentejo já se nota algumas células, que pela imagem têm grande topo.
Serpa tem *52%* de humidade. 
Hoje à muita humidade e muito cape no alentejo. 
Tempestade a aproximar-se
Próxima hora possibilidade de chuva forte, trovoada e queda de granizo.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 16:57)

Célula em formação a Norte de Elvas

Ficam aqui duas imagens para comprovar. Estou a acompanhar a evolução da célula pela webcam. http://www.meteoelvas.com/wxwebcam.php

Dia perfeito para a formação de tempestades, temos tudo CAPE, humidade,.....

Antes, a célula ainda muito desorganizada





Depois, a célula com estrutura mais bem defenida


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2015 às 17:05)




----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 17:09)

Célula em desenvolvimento na zona de Aljustrel, situação a acompanhar.
Ainda não há registo de descargas elétricas.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 17:16)

Trovoada e Chuva forte em Aljustrel, o sat24 confirma descargas elétricas.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2015 às 17:16)

Há algo aqui perto na serra, e deve haver festa da grossa em Espanha, para haver ecos cor de rosa


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2015 às 18:39)

A célula de Espanha.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 18:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> A célula de Espanha.



Excelente foto, queremos mais!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Para aceder às imagens radar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> A célula de Espanha.




Essa célula olhando para o rain alarm , Está a crescer


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 19:04)




----------



## Davidmpb (5 Abr 2015 às 19:14)

Por aqui tudo na paz do senhor... não acontece nada, nem irá acontecer pelo andar da carruagem, claramente que este tipo de fenómenos por aqui, a convecção, raramente dá nalguma coisa, nem sei como é que ainda acreditei


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Abr 2015 às 19:30)

o que mais intriga é ver como as células se desenvolvem em Espanha e em Portugal não


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2015 às 20:13)

Pelas 17h30 estava no meio da Lezíria de Vila Franca e via-se ao longe uma imensa célula. Agora fiquei a pensar se seria a de Aljustrel, mais perto mas aparentemente bem mais a sul do que me pareceu, ou se seriam as espanholas, a mais de 200 km de distância!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2015 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e com neblina. Chuva talvez 4ª feira, por aqui e não sei não. Portanto, muita parra e pouca uva. Com a entrada de poeira, nos próximos dias, já estou a ver o meu carro ficar todo castanho, como aconteceu na última vez que choveu em Março. 

Máxima: 18.9ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
actual: 17.2ºC

Em Tavira, a máxima foi de 18.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2015 às 20:54)

Boas,

Grande fiasco esta tarde na zona onde me encontrava...apenas vi algumas _torres_.

Resumos dos últimos 3 dias em termos de nebulosidade .
As fotos foram tiradas entre o Vimieiro e Estremoz.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Abr 2015 às 21:04)

Que "biolência" as coisas ali para os lados de Badajoz/Cáceres, ou talvez um pouco mais para Este.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 21:10)

Muita chuva forte e trovoada com possibilidade de granizo a Sueste de Estremoz e a Este de Reguengos de Monsaraz. 
O pessoal de Moura no Alentejo está sobre chuva forte e trovoada.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Abr 2015 às 21:14)

Afinal é mais perto que aquilo que pensava. 

Pela frequência dos relâmpagos, diria que é "festa brava".


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 21:16)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Afinal é mais perto que aquilo que pensava.
> 
> Pela frequência dos relâmpagos, diria que é "festa brava".



Tira fotos ou filma para o pessoal poder ver


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Abr 2015 às 21:24)

Deve estar brutal esta célula


----------



## JAlves (5 Abr 2015 às 21:25)

Da Vidigueira observam-se relâmpagos potentes a Norte.

O som é longínquo...


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 21:31)




----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2015 às 21:31)

Mesmo ao longe se pode tirar grandes fotos como muitas que já fiz por isso malta toca a fotografar pois


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2015 às 21:39)

Relâmpagos a Sul por causa da célula a Sul de Elvas.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 21:47)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2015 às 21:50)

Em questão de 50 minutos...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2015 às 21:50)

Agora vista por Barrancos:




*Foto de Francisco Bergano*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2015 às 21:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Agora vista por Barrancos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Registo brutal!
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2015 às 22:13)

Obrigado pela partilha GIL ALGARVIO
eu bem disse que até ao longe se tira boas fotos!
 E se quiserem mandem para aqui as células que nem que faça 15km para fotografar células assim 
Nozes para quem não tem dentes???????


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2015 às 22:28)

As células parece que estão a voltar para trás no radar. A Sul ainda bomba, quem me dera conseguir tirar fotos, mas ter um candeeiro mesmo directamente em frente à "linha de guerra" não é nada bom.


----------



## Fratel (5 Abr 2015 às 22:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> As células parece que estão a voltar para trás no radar. A Sul ainda bomba, quem me dera conseguir tirar fotos, mas ter um candeeiro mesmo directamente em frente à "linha de guerra" não é nada bom.


Olha para a imagem de satélite, a célula renasceu logo...


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2015 às 23:06)

Por Canaviais (Évora) ainda não chove mas são audíveis trovões potentes (relatos de familiares).


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 23:06)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2015 às 23:09)

Continuam se a ver montes de relâmpagos a SE.


----------



## Fratel (5 Abr 2015 às 23:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Continuam se a ver montes de relâmpagos a SE.


Mas não se ouça nenhum barulho caracteristico do trovão


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 23:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Continuam se a ver montes de relâmpagos a SE.



Liga a webcam para podermos ver os relampagos


----------



## Fratel (5 Abr 2015 às 23:28)

Tarde demais, a célula "cometeu" suícidio:


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 23:33)

Meteobadajoz no facebook agora mesmo

DILUVIANDO en Badajoz y truenos bestiales!!! 1 ó 2 segundos de diferencia rayo-trueno. Saldría a grabar, pero estoy acojonado, en serio!!! No me la juego. Me encanta la meteo, pero no voy a salir a la terraza a grabar eso. Ni loco... Tremendos rayos nube-tierra


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 23:35)

Tempestade de hoje em Fregenal de la Sierra (Badajoz)

MeteoBadajoz


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 23:38)

Tornado de hoje em Villafranca de los Barros (Badajoz), tudo próximo da nossa fronteira. É pena que não haja muita gente no Alentejo atenta a estes fenómenos.
















Espanha e Alentejo são a melhor tornado alley da Península Ibérica


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

O pessoal do Alentejo(fronteira) conseguem ver quase este fenómenos todos em Badajoz. É pena não haver pessoas atentas a estes fenómenos.






 ´+






Outro tornado também no Pantano de Alange , cerca de Almendralejo






Granizo perto da fronteira de Portugal






@stormy estavas quase lá, mais um pouco e pareciam bolas de golfe


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Abr 2015 às 00:01)

Eh pá....


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 00:02)

Fantásticos registos por aqui!


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2015 às 00:07)

Sim espanhóis porque portugueses a malta tem muita preguiça em pegar numa maquina e fotografar!


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

Aguaceiros fortes em Évora..


----------



## parvonia (6 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

Tenho que fazer um peditório para comprar uma maquina não tenho


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

Sugiro um alerta amarelo para Montemor e Vendas Novas nas próximas horas..
Da-me a sensação que a linha se desloca para NW..


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 00:13)

Brunomc disse:


> Sugiro um alerta amarelo para Montemor e Vendas Novas nas próximas horas..



O ipma está de férias da páscoa, nem o site têm a funcionar em modo ainda queres um alerta amarelo xD


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 00:13)

Teles disse:


> Sim espanhóis porque portugueses a malta tem muita preguiça em pegar numa maquina e fotografar!


São poucos! 

Bom, segundo o rain alarm, algo muito interessante a passar entre Alcáçovas e Viana do Alentejo neste momento.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Abr 2015 às 00:16)

Malta que pede fotos, eu também gosto muito de fotos e de ver eventos e se possível fotografar, mas existem contra-tempos pessoais que não dão para estar a tirar fotos aos eventos, no meu caso vi os clarões quando estava prestes a sair de casa para vir para Lisboa (os bons eventos são sempre ao domingo à noite...), mas cá vão umas fotos que vi no FB de um conhecido para a Malta tirar a barriga da miséria!
Zona de Reguengos de Monsaraz:









Infelizmente já estou em Lisboa, agora que o evento ganhou potência na zona de Évora... Enfim.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 00:23)

Brunomc disse:


> Sugiro um alerta amarelo para Montemor e Vendas Novas nas próximas horas..
> Da-me a sensação que a linha se desloca para NW..



se for assim até é bom sinal para mim, porque depois de montemor e vendas novas vem o Ribatejo aqui com Coruche, mas ela está quase estacionária move se lentamente  mas como já disse no litoral centro aqui da minha zona vejo clarões da trovoada para SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 00:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> o que mais intriga é ver como as células se desenvolvem em Espanha e em Portugal não



Penso que o que fator negativo em Portugal foi a Humidade , olhando para o GFS às 18H  havia cerca de 80%hr naquela zona de células enormes


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 00:25)

david 6 disse:


> se for assim até é bom sinal para mim, porque depois de montemor e vendas novas vem o Ribatejo aqui com Coruche, mas ela está quase estacionária move se lentamente  mas como já disse no litoral centro aqui da minha zona vejo clarões da trovoada para SE









Tira fotografias @david 6, assim praticas um bocado, não é todos os dias que há trovoada


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 00:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui a previsão do cape
> 
> 
> Penso que o que fator negativo em Portugal foi a Humidade , olhando para o GFS às 18H  havia cerca de 80%hr naquela zona de células enormes



Hoje o alentejo até teve muita humidade em relação ao costume, sempre a cima dos 55%


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 00:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tira fotografias @david 6, assim praticas um bocado, não é todos os dias que há trovoada



ela está um bocado longe ainda, vejo os clarões mas ao longe, por exemplo raios não dá para ver ainda, só mesmo aqueles clarões por detrás das nuvens e como está longe não são muito intensos, ver se aproxima se mais um bocado


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 00:32)

Em Viana do Alentejo deve estar bonito


----------



## actioman (6 Abr 2015 às 00:32)

Miguel96 se achas Villafranca de Los Barros, a cerca de 100km de Elvas, está perto da fronteira, podemos dizer que Motemor O Novo a 100 km de Elvas esta perto da fronteira com Espanha...
E não houve nenhum tornado, o que houve sim foi uma funnel cloud... E nem comento o que chamaste de "tempestade"... Uma belíssima de uma trovoada, isso sim!
Mais moderação e cometimento nos relatos. Para alarmistas temos os jornalistas! 

Confirmo que houve alguma actividade interessante para os lados de Badajoz. Eu sei que por ali é como por Elvas, pouco ou nada se passa. E quando caem umas pingas mais a sério nós delirarmos! Mas então têm de compreender que o período de retorno de alguma actividade meteorológica interessante por estas bandas é muito longo... 

Por aqui dia com alguma nebulosidade média e e com algum desenvolvimento vertical, mas sem grande aparato visual!

A temperatura máxima foi de 22,9ºC às 18h11 e a mínima de 11,9°C pelas 06h54. Destaque para a H.R. sempre com valores próximos do 60% e chegando mesmo, ao final do dia, a valores próximos dos 80%, o que deu uma sensação de calor desconfortável durante todo o dia, o tal tempo abafado que as pessoas costumam comentar.

Agora à pouco e já perto da meia-noite começou a chuviscar e ainda rendeu 0,2mm na minha estação.

Aqui ficam duas fotos do dia que há pouco terminou:







Perto da meia-noite, na direcção de Badajoz (a cerca de 12km de Elvas):







Neste momento ambiente tranquilo e sem chuva nem actividade eléctrica com 16,1ºC .

Abraço!


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Abr 2015 às 00:41)

Boas

bom registo action  hoje dia de familia e sem acompanhar o sat e o radar não me desloquei aí para as tuas bandas´a esta hora estava a fazer uns belos registos.

Ela voltou a crescer agora um pouco e está com uma deslocação lenta para Norte bem visivel no radar.

Alguem nessa zona que aproveite pá

Badajoz esta tarde também esteve primeira liga 

abraços


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 00:41)

a sul daquela formou se outra do nada! vejam o radar às 23.10 a sul daquela trovoada de viana do alentejo está só uns rabiscos azuis aumentem para 23.30 e do nada está outro ponto vermelho, eu quero ir lá!!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2015 às 00:43)

actioman disse:


> Miguel96 se achas Villafranca de Los Barros, a cerca de 100km de Elvas, está perto da fronteira, podemos dizer que Motemor O Novo a 100 km de Elvas esta perto da fronteira com Espanha...
> E não houve nenhum tornado, o que houve sim foi uma funnel cloud... E nem comento o que chamaste de "tempestade"... Uma belíssima de uma trovoada, isso sim!
> Mais moderação e cometimento nos relatos. Para alarmistas temos os jornalistas!
> 
> ...


Estava mesmo á espera do teu relato, já que a festa pareceu ser grande aí perto 

Bem, por aqui está uma célula na serra, mas mesmo assim a passar ao lado.... 15,9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2015 às 00:51)

Pelas 17h00 na Lezíria de Vila Franca:



The approaching storm. Lezíria Grande, 05-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Qual destas células é que apanhei?


----------



## parvonia (6 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

Portel a registar 9,5mm


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

na ultima hora as estações do ipma que apanharam precipitação:
Beja: 0.2mm
Elvas: 1.1mm
Portel: *9.5mm*


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2015 às 00:58)

ALELUIA QUE COMEÇARAM A FOTOGRAFAR
até daqui eu vejo os clarões
Obrigado ACTIONMAN


----------



## trepkos (6 Abr 2015 às 01:22)

Impressionante aparato eléctrico em Montemor. 

Vim agora de lisboa e o que se via era incrível. 

Ja troveja.


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2015 às 01:29)

Umas fotos trepkos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 01:32)

A célula parece deslocar-se para ONO / NO


----------



## trepkos (6 Abr 2015 às 01:33)

Brunomc disse:


> Sugiro um alerta amarelo para Montemor e Vendas Novas nas próximas horas..
> Da-me a sensação que a linha se desloca para NW..


Só para montemor e vendas novas? Quem dá esse alerta tão localizado?


----------



## JAlves (6 Abr 2015 às 01:48)

Bem, sai da Vidigueira em direção a Lisboa ás 23h e apanhei-a TODA pelo caminho - IC2. Vejam a imagem de satélite entre as 23 e as 23h30/40, pois foi o que demorei até Évora.

Os raios/clarões eram fortíssimos, ora á nossa frente, ora do nosso lado esquerdo.  

Apanhei aguaceiro forte em Monte do Trigo e a partir de São Mansos choveu torrencialmente até á rotunda do aeródromo de Évora.

Uns 2 km antes do entroncamento de Torre de Coelheiros, as fortíssimas gotas que faziam um barulho enorme a bater no carro transformaram-se em granizo muito intenso que em segundos cobriu a estrada completamente! BRUTAL!!!!!!  (diria as pedras deviam estar num tamanho entre o berlinde e o abafador )!

A partir da rotunda do aeródromo estava tudo seco mas o aparato eléctrico mantinha-se muito intenso para Viana do Alentejo.

PS: Não Teles, não tirei fotos!


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 02:01)

ultima hora estações do ipma com precipitação acumulada:

Alcoutim: 0.1mm
Elvas: 0.4mm
Évora (Aérodromo): 0.8mm
Portel: *10mm *(quase 20mm em 2h)


----------



## trepkos (6 Abr 2015 às 02:04)

A trovoada intensifica se, continua o aparato. 

E teles também nao vou conseguir tirar fotos.


----------



## frederico (6 Abr 2015 às 03:40)

Do Marvão via-se depois da hora do jantar um festival de luzes para Sul. Ainda apanhei chuva quando vinha de Cáceres, mas as formações estavam para Sul e Oeste.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2015 às 09:01)

trepkos disse:


> Só para montemor e vendas novas? Quem dá esse alerta tão localizado?



Era as duas próximas localidades na rota das células.
Não falhou muito


----------



## trepkos (6 Abr 2015 às 09:44)

Por Évora já vai pingando.

Está muito carregado para o interior.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2015 às 09:49)

Boas,
por aqui também já pingou e pelo radar devem vir mais uns pingos


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Abr 2015 às 10:12)

Ontem caiu um raio numa zona habitacional de Évora, apesar de não ser muito potente, deve ter assustado:






Isto fica mesmo num bairro "giro" da cidade, onde no máximo existem moradias de dois andares.
Curiosamente, costumo ir muito a uma esplanada (das muitas esplanadas que há nessa zona) que fica a uns 200/300 metros do local da descarga,, aliás, se esta descarga tivesse sido 24h antes, eu tinha presenciado "in-loco" muito perto mesmo:





Interessante!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Abr 2015 às 10:19)

Manhã de chuva e trovoada com 8,1mm acumulados até ao momento


----------



## supercell (6 Abr 2015 às 10:20)

Com a festa a chegar é caso para dizer...


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:22)

￼￼￼￼


supercell disse:


> Com a festa a chegar é caso para dizer...



Pois acabei de agora ver o sat24 e o radar e está muito animado na região do Alentejo, basicamente houve animação no Alentejo desde ontem à tarde até agora.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:28)

Esta madrugada em Badajoz, junto à fronteira de Portugal, os raios eram nuvem-terra segundo o meteoBadajoz.


----------



## ze_rega (6 Abr 2015 às 11:22)

Boas! Por aqui está nevoeiro, 12,5ºC e 1014 hPa, vento fraco.


----------



## Geopower (6 Abr 2015 às 11:50)

Bom dia. Aguaceiro moderado por Albufeira - Açoteias. Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Abr 2015 às 12:23)

Não percebo o radar do Ipma, mas a chuva está a desfazer-se ao entrar no Alentejo vindo de Espanha ?


----------



## Geopower (6 Abr 2015 às 12:34)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia. Aguaceiro moderado por Albufeira - Açoteias. Vento fraco de sul.


chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 13:38)

Trovoada a Este e Sudeste de Odemira neste momento


----------



## vamm (6 Abr 2015 às 13:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada a Este e Sudeste de Odemira neste momento




Confirma-se! A chegar aqui a Relíquias em força.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2015 às 14:03)

Aqui a coisa como sempre não está muito favorável... Olhando à direcção das células, a vir alguma coisa são réstias da fusão das células a Sul e a Norte.
Mesmo assim, 0,3mm acumulados aqui pelas 9 da manhã, e sigo com céu totalmente nublado e 16,7ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 14:04)

Boas fotos @vamm

A trovoada ainda continua a Este de Odemira, cada vez mais próxima da cidade e agora temos uma nova célula em desenvolvimento com trovoada a Este de Santiago do Cacém.


----------



## ze_rega (6 Abr 2015 às 14:39)

Confirma-se trovoada a este daqui acompanhado de chuva fraca pra já!


----------



## trepkos (6 Abr 2015 às 14:54)

Aqui por Évora nada.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 14:55)

Outra fotografia da trovoada de ontem em Badajoz


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Abr 2015 às 15:10)

Penso ser Mora, vista de Montargil


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2015 às 15:15)

Aqui chove fraco com a temperatura a descer, apenas restos de células.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Abr 2015 às 15:19)

Confere. Faz trovoada em Mora, vê-se daqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2015 às 15:30)

Por aqui " palha", muito de vez em quando vão caindo uns pingos que só molham o chão...
para isto preferia ter um dia de sol e calor


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:08)

Outra foto de ontem em Olivenza (Badajoz), o Alentejo se tivesse mais seguidores, era um álbum de fotografias.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2015 às 16:11)

Aqui parece-me que o evento terminou, ou melhor nem começou, continua este tempo sem chuva relevante, já há abertas no céu
Boa sorte aos restantes


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2015 às 17:07)

Uma "pipoca" pequena a passar ao lado.


----------



## actioman (6 Abr 2015 às 17:08)

Teles disse:


> ALELUIA QUE COMEÇARAM A FOTOGRAFAR
> até daqui eu vejo os clarões
> Obrigado ACTIONMAN



Teles estavas no gozo, certo!? Tu de Rio Maior, a praticamente 180Km vias os clarões da trovoado sobre Badajoz? 







Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado, mas tal como ontem, nada se passa. Quando muito uns chuviscos dispersos que só trazem é lama e poeiras agarradas, deixando os carros todos sujos! 

A temperatura mínima da madrugada foi de 13,7°C às 06h49 e máxima até ao momento: 19,3°C agora há pouco pelas 16h55.

Neste momento o sol espreita timidamente por entre alguma aberta perdida e tenho 18,4ºC e tempo abafado.


----------



## vamm (6 Abr 2015 às 17:33)

Depois de publicar aqui a foto, fui para Odemira, levei com uma valente ripada de água, até granizo, não se conseguia ver nada. Na vila não passou nada, o que se via e ouvia era tudo ao lado e longe. Só uma chuva moderada agora e nada demais.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 18:29)

Miguel96 disse:


> Outra fotografia da trovoada de ontem em Badajoz





Miguel96 disse:


> Outra foto de ontem em Olivenza (Badajoz), o Alentejo se tivesse mais seguidores, era um álbum de fotografias.



 quem é o autor da primeira foto?



SpiderVV disse:


> Uma "pipoca" pequena a passar ao lado.



Bem, não está nada mal, "para pipoquinha"...


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

Actionman por acaso estava a falar a sério esta em directo com o Miguel e estava a dizer os que via , ele confirmava pois está bem mais perto , já não é a primeira vez que vejo clarões tão longe!


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 20:53)

Teles disse:


> Actionman por acaso estava a falar a sério esta em directo com o Miguel e estava a dizer os que via , ele confirmava pois está bem mais perto , já não é a primeira vez que vejo clarões tão longe!



Se fôr no mar é perfeitamente possível, eu já observei por exemplo no Cabo da Roca. Em terra também deverá ser com condições propícias.


----------



## trepkos (6 Abr 2015 às 20:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Outra foto de ontem em Olivenza (Badajoz), o Alentejo se tivesse mais seguidores, era um álbum de fotografias.



Há uma coisa que ainda não percebeste. O Alentejo não é Espanha e sinceramente estou farto das tuas indirectas.

Claramente ainda estudas, não tens as tuas despesas e não fazes a mínima ideia dos custos de andar a perseguir 'tempestades' e 'tornados' como tu lhes chamas.

Ainda não deves ter vindo ao Alentejo, não tens noção da dimensão do Alentejo, porque facilmente se faz 200 ou 300 km entre localidades à procura da melhor trovoada... entre estes kms todos há o custo do combustível, desgaste do carro, etc, facilmente se passa 20 ou 30 euros e não estamos em tempo de vacas gordas e ainda há quem trabalhe, e não, isto não é os states onde é tudo plano, há serras e montes.

E Olivença apesar de ser Portuguesa ainda fica alguns kms Espanha dentro.

Quem te vê escrever pensa que aqui é só 'atados' que não fotografam trovoadas porque não lhes apetece uma vez que tu achas que badajoz fica ao lado de Montemor ou Évora e achas que é tudo a mesma coisa.

Vou encerrar aqui este assunto, mas a ver se te moderas no que escreves porque não tens noção do que dizes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2015 às 22:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros de manhã. O vento de sueste, já vai soprando moderado.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC
actual: 16.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Amanhã, não deverá chover por estas bandas, agora é esperar pelo dia de 4ª feira é o que está mais prometedor.


----------



## Agreste (7 Abr 2015 às 00:04)

pouco que ver no dia de hoje. Choveu e isso é sempre bom. A noite está mais fresca.


----------



## vamm (7 Abr 2015 às 12:57)

Hoje o dia está meio embrulhado e deixa passar um pouco do sol, o que já dá algum ânimo, embora a água esteja a fazer muita falta por cá. Também faz um ventinho moderado, a ver vamos como é que isto corre amanhã


----------



## cm3pt (7 Abr 2015 às 13:45)

A ver se ninguem se zanga comigo de estar outra vez "fora de portas" 

O meu "Blitzortung" apanhou a primeira do dia. 

A ver vamos se hoje temos festa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2015 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e vento forte de sueste.

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC

As barras marítimas estão quase todas fechadas, excepto a de Portimão que está aberta e a  barra Faro/Olhão que está interdita a embarcações inferiores a 10 metros, as restantes barras estão todas fechadas.

A bóia de Faro Costeira, indicava às 21 h, uma ondulação com altura significativa de 3.15 m e a altura máxima é de 5.41 m.


----------



## vitoreis (7 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

Uma ventania medonha aqui por Faro! Impressionante e assustador nos edifícios mais altos da cidade.


----------



## Agreste (7 Abr 2015 às 23:22)

interessante o estado do areal das praias depois da borrasca passar... está realmente um vento forte de sueste com rajadas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 23:41)

cm3pt disse:


> O meu "Blitzortung" apanhou a primeira do dia.
> 
> A ver vamos se hoje temos festa.



 Sem querer desapontar julgo que esta foi uma descarga fantasma, um falso registo. Não há indícios em mais nenhum detector nem nuvens ou radar que confirmem. Um dia calmo a preparar o de amanhã


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 23:43)

Agreste disse:


> interessante o estado do areal das praias depois da borrasca passar... está realmente um vento forte de sueste com rajadas.



Qual é o aspecto do areal? Parece as areias do deserto, com um padrão de ondulações?


----------



## vamm (8 Abr 2015 às 08:11)

Pela 1h da manhã, o céu começou a ficar mais carregado e instalou-se por cá uma ventania desgraçada. Hoje, com um céu cinza que diz "chuva" e "trovoada", deve vir bonito.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2015 às 11:33)

Parece estar tudo a ir para Espanha


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2015 às 12:38)

Não sei se será previsão otimista do IPMA ou não, admito não ter visto os modelos a fundo mas trovoadas de tarde, madrugada e amanhã parece me bem. 

Entretanto, vento forte de SE com rajada máxima de 56 km/h e 14,2ºC com céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## vamm (8 Abr 2015 às 12:56)

Rajadas bem fortes de SE por aqui também, em algumas zonas já se avista chuva (Garvão e Colos), por aqui ainda só vento mesmo.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Abr 2015 às 13:55)

Volta a chover por aqui... mais um aguaceiro valente...
Veremos a evolução da tarde e noite...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2015 às 14:11)

Já chove por aqui, ainda que fraco, mas vem aí mais. 13,2ºC em descida.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2015 às 14:14)

O dia de hoje está a ser um fiasco por aqui


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2015 às 14:23)

Boa tarde! 

Chove fraco por Ponte-de-Sôr desde as 14H.
Vento fraco, céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## actioman (8 Abr 2015 às 15:19)

Por aqui foi uma fartura 0,8mm! 

Temperatura actual 12,3ºC e já não chove. Dia fresco.


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2015 às 15:58)

Volta a chover fraco por Ponte de Sôr. Dois episódios de chuva fraca hoje, melhor que nada.
 Se continuar a chover assim o resto do dia é bem bom para regar as hortas e campos.

Edit: Parou de chover, nota-se que está mais fresco na rua.


----------



## talingas (8 Abr 2015 às 16:20)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, com 9,8ºC. (2,4mm acumulado na ultima hora)


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2015 às 18:53)

Ali ao pé da Amareleja...







E houve uma descarga a E de Vila do Bispo, alguém confirma?


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2015 às 20:11)

Chove fraco/moderado em Ponte de Sôr já à uns 15 minutos! 
Venha lá mais chuva e claro uma trovoadita!


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 20:34)

Alguém consegue visualizar a actividade eléctrica deste "monstro"?





_Rain rate _a atingir os 200 mm/h!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2015 às 20:55)

Na zona de Albufeira entrou uma celula valente!


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 21:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na zona de Albufeira entrou uma celula valente!



A intensidade máxima durou cerca de 10 minutos, deve ter sido granizo.


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2015 às 21:25)

Por Ponte de Sôr, não chove agora, mas já choveu de forma moderada das 20H ás 21H, foi uma bela rega!


----------



## trepkos (8 Abr 2015 às 21:38)

Final de tarde e início de noite com muita chuva por aqui.

Mas nada de convectividade. 

Mais uma previsão ao lado do nosso colega stormy


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

Volta chover com alguma intensidade!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2015 às 22:13)

Por aqui foi um dia miserável, com apenas 1,2mm


----------



## Agreste (8 Abr 2015 às 22:20)

o Blitzor vai marcando trovoadas aqui a sul... mas distantes.


----------



## Agreste (8 Abr 2015 às 22:22)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é o aspecto do areal? Parece as areias do deserto, com um padrão de ondulações?



Ainda não fui espreitar...


----------



## Agreste (8 Abr 2015 às 22:24)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém consegue visualizar a actividade eléctrica deste "monstro"?
> 
> _Rain rate _a atingir os 200 mm/h!



É visível da costa... não sei se a webcam da praia de Odeceixe apanha alguma coisa.


----------



## vamm (8 Abr 2015 às 22:50)

É possível avistar relâmpagos a SE daqui. Não aparece nada no IPMA, mas são ainda alguns seguidos.


----------



## Vidal (8 Abr 2015 às 22:57)

Já se ouve trovoada a aproximar-se!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2015 às 23:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e o que caiu foi lama. 

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 13.1ºC
actual: 12.9ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## JAlves (8 Abr 2015 às 23:00)

No Algarve devem-se safar.

Para a grande Lisboa, pena que deva ficar tudo no mar...


----------



## Ferrão (8 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

Chuva com trovoada, em Portimão


----------



## GoN_dC (8 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

Chuva muito forte com granizo a mistura em Portimão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

Agreste disse:


> É visível da costa... não sei se a webcam da praia de Odeceixe apanha alguma coisa.



Infelizmente, essa webcam já não existe.


----------



## vamm (8 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

JAlves disse:


> No Algarve devem-se safar.
> 
> Para a grande Lisboa, pena que deva ficar tudo no mar...



Essa que eu avisto, ou já passou de Messines para cima ou fica por aí. É o típico das trovoadas que vêm de sul. Mesmo assim, acho que ela tem actividade a mais para aquela que aparece registada.


----------



## sielwolf (8 Abr 2015 às 23:09)

Grande carga de água em Portimão com trovoada


----------



## GoN_dC (8 Abr 2015 às 23:09)

Trovoada forte neste momento. É com cada bomba!


----------



## vamm (8 Abr 2015 às 23:11)

GoN_dC disse:


> Trovoada forte neste momento. É com cada bomba!


Devem ter uma boa altura, porque aqui nota-se os relâmpagos por cima das nuvens e ainda estamos bem longe!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Abr 2015 às 23:19)

pessoal mandem um pouco da trovoada para lisboa


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2015 às 23:21)

Alguém tem informações acerca desta célula, que foi até agora das mais interessantes do dia:






A célula originou-se a SW de Armação de Pera e seguiu para norte até á área de Messines, associada a uma linha de convergência, a célula aparentou uma estrutura supercelular e teve um ciclo de vida de duas horas e pouco...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2015 às 23:27)

e aqui nao vai chegar nada


----------



## Agreste (8 Abr 2015 às 23:31)

curta trovoada aqui por Faro mas bastante interessante.


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2015 às 23:36)

Pelo que se observa na rede WU ( Albufeira, Fontes, Carvoeiro) temos circulação de ESE moderada nos níveis baixos, com ar relativamente humido, enquanto que em altura predomina o fluxo de sul e até SW aos 300hpa ( WRF-NNM 12z).

Nestas condições, apesar do speed shear não ser de todo impressionante, a componente rotacional do shear é bastante notável.
Tambem a storm motion de sul implicará valores de SRH0-1km modestos, pelo que existem condições para a organização de estruturas supercelulares com possibilidade de um tornado fraco ou uma tromba a acompanhar os updrafts mais fortes.

O dia até agora foi tranquilo, com menos actividade do que o esperado, devido não só a presença de mais nebulosidade do que aquela que foi ponderada ontem mas também á circulação que se manteve de E, o que colocou a convergência de humidade mais para oeste, dai que a actividade mais intensa se tenha mantido a oeste de sagres.

Nas próximas horas a perturbação em altura deverá afectar mais plenamente, forçando a actividade convectiva a entrar pelo Algarve, podendo ocorrer células severas em especial junto á linha de costa...a previsão que lancei ontem permanece valida até ás 6am, pelo que vamos seguir a situação com atenção.


----------



## trepkos (8 Abr 2015 às 23:37)

Continua a chover de forma moderada. Ja há algum tempo que não via chover assim.

Típica noite de inverno.


----------



## Agreste (8 Abr 2015 às 23:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Infelizmente, essa webcam já não existe.



acabou-se de vez ou é manutenção?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (8 Abr 2015 às 23:45)

stormy disse:


> Alguém tem informações acerca desta célula, que foi até agora das mais interessantes do dia:



Essa célula afetou a zona do Algoz por volta das 20h50min. Era bastante ativa, em termos de precipitação e atividade elétrica, mas a sua passagem foi relativamente rápida. Não me apercebi que tivesse caído granizo, nem de nenhum fenómeno severo em termos de velocidade do vento. Entretanto, continua a chover a estação wunderground mais perto já vai nos 18 mm, o que faz deste dia, pelo Algarve central, um dos mais chuvosos deste Inverno/Primavera 2015...


----------



## amando96 (8 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

Chove muito bem por São Brás, relampagos e trovoada em monte


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

Foi bem potente e localizada a célula que passou por Portimão
Imagem das 22h UTC


----------



## Reportorio (8 Abr 2015 às 23:58)

Belo temporal com tudo o que tem direito por Tunes.


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 00:22)

Há coisa de 1h choveu a potes na zona de Panóias. Neste momento já chove e daqui é possível ver a trovoada bem mais perto, a luz já deu de si umas vezes e pelo aspecto do rain alarm, ela está a subir.


----------



## trepkos (9 Abr 2015 às 00:28)

Parece me estar a ouvir trovões ao longe, barulho muito distante para sul, mas não vejo relâmpagos.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2015 às 00:42)

stormy disse:


> Alguém tem informações acerca desta célula, que foi até agora das mais interessantes do dia:
> 
> 
> 
> A célula originou-se a SW de Armação de Pera e seguiu para norte até á área de Messines, associada a uma linha de convergência, a célula aparentou uma estrutura supercelular e teve um ciclo de vida de duas horas e pouco...



Já não cheguei a tempo a essa célula... tinha alguma actividade eléctrica, mas nada demais pelo que me apercebi. Quando cheguei à zona da Senhora da Rocha já essa célula estava a Norte. Não a consegui apanhar ainda no mar.

De resto, muita trovoada e chuva depois disso, com a chegada das células seguintes. Infelizmente os relâmpagos pareceram-me quase todos intra-nuvem, só vi clarões e nem um raio... a muita chuva também não deixou as actividades fotográficas prolongarem-se por muito tempo 
Boa noite de trovoada ainda assim... fiquei com 10,8mm e 9,8mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro. Aqui em Silves tenho 11,5mm.


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 00:45)

Chove bem agora e já se ouvem roncos, não sei é de onde vêm.


----------



## morenoboy (9 Abr 2015 às 01:21)

alguem na zona de sines e santiago do cacem escuta trovoada a esta hora?ela esta a vir de sul para norte!eu em santo andre n escuto nada ainda!!


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 01:23)

Trovoada ainda não vi nem ouvi. Só chuva e agora a cair bem...


----------



## morenoboy (9 Abr 2015 às 01:25)

sim tb me disseram ke em stc ja xuvia mt eheheh por aqui nada ainda de trovoada!


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 01:27)

Na zona de Sagres e Aljezur devem estar a levar bem com a trovoada agora.
Zona de Odemira/São Teotónio também deve ter apanhado mais, aqui para este lado só muitos roncos e boa chuvada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2015 às 01:30)

Vão surgindo alguns clarões nesta live cam da praia da luz: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-luz/


----------



## morenoboy (9 Abr 2015 às 01:30)

ya era o que eu estava a prever!vem para norte zona de sines :O lol


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 01:31)

A trovoada parece-me estar entre Aljezur e Sagres


----------



## morenoboy (9 Abr 2015 às 01:36)

sim confirma-se a mesma trovoada!!mas pelo alentejo onde estou ainda nao se ouve nada,so alguma  chuva


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 01:37)

Agora trovoada parece-me estar perto de Odemira, alguém pode confirmar?


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 01:40)

O pessoal em Boavista dos Pinheiros, Odemira, deve ter acordado com o que lá caiu


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2015 às 01:40)

Anda por aqui a trovada.


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 01:44)

Sim, por agora tudo por aí.... Aqui só mesmo chuva


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 01:46)

ze_rega disse:


> Agora trovoada parece-me estar perto de Odemira, alguém pode confirmar?


Eu. Estou a 19km de Odemira, entre Odemira e Ourique. Ouvem-se roncos por todo o lado! Acalmou um pouco, mas parece estar a voltar. Estou a ver por aqui, não está a falhar por muito, é pena não haver mais registos, porque são mais do que aqueles que são apontados.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2015 às 01:48)

Noite animada no Barlavento Algarvio, Costa Vicentina e Sudoeste Alentejano! 

Bons seguimentos, aproveitem! 

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en&


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 01:49)

Sim, também estou a ver por aí e também já estive a ver por http://www.meteotomar.info/jo/index.php/trovoadas/trovoadas-portugal


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 02:06)

Já ouvi duas bombas a rasgarem no céu e nem sequer foram perto 
Imagino se fosse aos meus belos ouvidinhos! Escondia-me logo! 

Edit: 3 bombas!


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 02:12)

Por aqui chuva fraca, com vento fraco. Sigo com 1018 mb e 11,7ºC.


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 02:19)

Pimbas! Uma bomba aqui mesmo em cima que o som durou mais de 3 seg! 

Edit: Mais um que foi aqui perto e não existe registo.


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 02:23)

Ya, não aparece lá no site


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 02:31)

vamm disse:


> Pimbas! Uma bomba aqui mesmo em cima que o som durou mais de 3 seg!
> 
> Edit: Mais um que foi aqui perto e não existe registo.



Estás a tirar fotos? O que vem lá de sul está bem interessante:


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 02:33)

Tenho reparado que estes sem localização ( 09-04-2015 01:29:29 Faro 37.139 -9.002 279 S ) é que são os daqui. A luz está a ir-se e parece que está a ficar mais forte para estes lados, por isso, vou mas é deixar as tecnologias.

@StormRic és doido?  Eu tenho pavor a trovoadas! E só me interesso mais por elas para não me lembrar disso. Ainda para mais está a chover bem há horas.
Vês aí Relíquias? É a minha terrinha.


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 02:37)

LoL, pavor a trovoadas, quem diria...
Isto parece-me que aqui prá minha zona já não chega a trovoada, só chuva...


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2015 às 02:40)

Dá Deus nozes a quem não tem dentes....


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 02:41)

ze_rega disse:


> LoL, pavor a trovoadas, quem diria...
> Isto parece-me que aqui prá minha zona já não chega a trovoada, só chuva...


Estou a falar a sério! 
Se tentar dormir, não consigo, assim vou-me entretendo aqui. Vocês gostam de saber e eu não entro em parafuso.
Mas pode ser que te calhe alguma coisa, pelo radar do ipma dá para ver que a bicha está a subir.


----------



## ricardocampos11 (9 Abr 2015 às 02:42)

Será que vai chegar cá acima!


----------



## ze_rega (9 Abr 2015 às 02:49)

Não me parece que chegue aqui nada de especial, parece-me estar a perder força e o movimento parece-me que vai mais para o interior...


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 03:49)

vamm disse:


> Eu tenho pavor a trovoadas! E só me interesso mais por elas para não me lembrar disso.



É saudável que te interesses por aquilo que te faz pavor. Consciência do perigo é benéfico mas pavor gera o pânico e deve ser combatido com o conhecimento e a experiência. Compreendo que fotografar raios na cidade é uma coisa mas no campo é outra, muito mais perigoso, mas não percas a oportunidade de observar e aprender o mais possível, sem riscos. 

Curiosamente as três últimas descargas, pouco depois das 3h, foram aí perto, relativamente fortes. Mas outras mais devem ter ocorrido sem registo.






Largas áreas do Alentejo debaixo de chuva intensa:


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 03:51)

Célula severa a chegar a Almancil:





parece ter enfraquecido quase em cima:





e a reanimar-se depois, a caminho de Loulé:









aparentemente fragmentando-se:


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 04:41)

Dilúvio em Panóias:
40 mm ininterruptos acumulados nas últimas quatro horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 07:42)

Estou a ouvir o que me parecem ser trovões...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Abr 2015 às 09:30)

Em Moura, chove moderada e ininterruptamente desde as 06:00! Bela rega... Há muito tempo que não via chover assim!


----------



## aoc36 (9 Abr 2015 às 09:43)

Aspeto medonho entre Vilamoura e Loulé.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Abr 2015 às 10:04)

Esperemos que estagne ali e surjam mais "pipocas" de Sul para Norte. No radar nota-se essa evolução... vamos ver o que surge nas próximas horas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Abr 2015 às 10:09)

Precipitação acumulada desde a meia-noite:
Serpa: 16,3mm
Herd. Bemposta: 14,7mm


----------



## actioman (9 Abr 2015 às 10:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada desde a meia-noite:
> Serpa: 16,3mm
> Herd. Bemposta: 14,7mm



Luís tu que andas sempre a queixar-te, afinal tens ai precipitação que é uma maravilha, ainda superas os 20mm! 
Como diz o ditado popular: "Quem não chora não mama!" 

Vou experimentar: *Fogo aqui não chega nada, é sempre a mesma coisa. Por todo lado belos acumulados e aqui esta miséria!* 
(Deixem lá ver se resulta. Logo ao final do dia logo lhes conto!) 

Agora mais a sério, está visto que por esta minha zona este ano é dos tais onde pouco ou nada se passa! Tenho uma precipitação diária acumulada de uns míseros 5,6mm!

Neste momento não chove e o céu permanece encoberto. Olhando o radar, o grosso da instabilidade que vem de Sul vai-se esfumando pelo caminho, aqui apenas chegam restos moribundos!

Temperatura actual de 11ºC.

Abraço e parabéns aos contemplados, esta chuvinha faz MESMO falta!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2015 às 10:32)

Agreste disse:


> acabou-se de vez ou é manutenção?



Não sei, mas posso sempre enviar uma mensagem pelo facebook a perguntar.
A web da Carrapateira também saiu do site, infelizmente.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Abr 2015 às 10:36)

Começa a chover novamente
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Abr 2015 às 11:08)

19mm e pelo radar promete


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Abr 2015 às 11:15)

Boas,

Por aqui o evento não tem sido o expectável mas olhando ao radar e sat parece que é desta que vou ter algo ruidoso por aqui. Neste momento está-se a formar uma célula mesmo em cima da  cidade a toda a velocidade!! Mas a que interessa vem lá no mar!! a ver se não morre.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Abr 2015 às 11:47)

Parece ir a caminho de Espanha...vamos ter de fazer figas para que surja alguma coisa nas próximas horas. Grande parte do Sotavento continua muito seco ainda.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Abr 2015 às 12:02)

E ela não entra!! Já lá está a não sei quanto tempo... Que desilusão!


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 12:47)

StormRic disse:


> É saudável que te interesses por aquilo que te faz pavor. Consciência do perigo é benéfico mas pavor gera o pânico e deve ser combatido com o conhecimento e a experiência. Compreendo que fotografar raios na cidade é uma coisa mas no campo é outra, muito mais perigoso, mas não percas a oportunidade de observar e aprender o mais possível, sem riscos.
> 
> Curiosamente as três últimas descargas, pouco depois das 3h, foram aí perto, relativamente fortes. Mas outras mais devem ter ocorrido sem registo.
> 
> ...



Em pequena sempre tive uma grande admiração e ficava imenso tempo na rua a observar ao longe as trovoadas secas e nada me fazia confusão. Mas houve um ano que cairam 3 raios (num deles eu estava na rua) na antena aqui ao pé de casa e desde aí que nunca mais consegui lidar com o assunto. Por isso é como dizes, prefiro saber mais, saber onde andam, etc., porque ajuda-me a controlar a coisa.
Por cá ainda fizeram muitos mais, foi até às 3h30.



StormRic disse:


> Dilúvio em Panóias:
> 40 mm ininterruptos acumulados nas últimas quatro horas.


Era isso que eu ia dizer antes da luz acabar ontem. O meu namorado disse-me que nunca ouviu chover tanto na vida, que caiu granizo mais de 3 vezes e que a trovoada estava bastante bruta.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2015 às 13:02)

Pelo satélite, pensei que o sotavento ia ter alguma coisa jeitosa, mas pelos vistos...


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 13:04)

Neste momento o pior cenário que vejo é para N/NO. Zona de Sines/Cercal/Santiago do Cacém/Bicos, talvez.
A sensação que dá é que está a vir de Oeste.










Do lado Sul:





E Este:






Edit: Agora mesmo a Norte/NO






O vento está de Sul.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2015 às 13:16)

StormRic disse:


> É saudável que te interesses por aquilo que te faz pavor. Consciência do perigo é benéfico mas pavor gera o pânico e deve ser combatido com o conhecimento e a experiência. Compreendo que fotografar raios na cidade é uma coisa mas no campo é outra, muito mais perigoso, mas não percas a oportunidade de observar e aprender o mais possível, sem riscos.
> 
> Curiosamente as três últimas descargas, pouco depois das 3h, foram aí perto, relativamente fortes. Mas outras mais devem ter ocorrido sem registo.
> 
> ...



Concordo. Só com o conhecimento nos podemos proteger do perigo real que são as trovoadas. Quando era miúdo, numa daquelas trovoadas da Beira Baixa no verão, abriguei-me numa pedra de uma rocha saliente numa zona montanhosa, pois tinha começado a pingar. Pouco tempo depois vi um clarão fortíssimo e uma explosão enorme, que fez tremer o chão. Parece, também, que senti o calor da própria descarga. Tinha-se dado por trás de mim mesmo no limite onde estava a pedra(para aí a uns 30m, não posso precisar). Se fosse à minha frente, possivelmente teria morrido.

Isto para dizer que, inconscientemente, saí para dar uma volta e não reparei no céu. Se estivesse sensibilizado, não saía.

Por outro lado, uma das utilidades das descargas atmosféricas é a de sintetizar adubos (nitrato de amónio) que vêm dissolvidos nas águas da chuvas e vão fertilizar as terras.


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 13:23)

Relâmpago disse:


> Isto para dizer que, inconscientemente, saí para dar uma volta e não reparei no céu. Se estivesse sensibilizado, não saía.


Sempre que avisto ou ouço uma trovoada, verifico de onde vem, se vem e só depois é que saio de casa. Ontem à noite era para ter saído, felizmente voltei logo para casa.


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 13:38)

Algo muito negro também se avista por Odemira, até já houve descargas.


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 14:56)

Já chove bem por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 15:54)

vamm disse:


> Sempre que avisto ou ouço uma trovoada, verifico de onde vem, se vem e só depois é que saio de casa. Ontem à noite era para ter saído, felizmente voltei logo para casa.



Acho que fazes muito bem. Para quem leia isso e vive na cidade no meio dos prédios, talvez pense que não sair de casa é um exagero de precaução mas numa zona rural como essa, é a atitude mais recomendável. Essas antenas ai no cimo do monte devem ter pára-raios, já lá caíu alguma vez uma descarga?



Relâmpago disse:


> Concordo. Só com o conhecimento nos podemos proteger do perigo real que são as trovoadas. Quando era miúdo, numa daquelas trovoadas da Beira Baixa no verão, abriguei-me numa pedra de uma rocha saliente numa zona montanhosa, pois tinha começado a pingar. Pouco tempo depois vi um clarão fortíssimo e uma explosão enorme, que fez tremer o chão. Parece, também, que senti o calor da própria descarga. Tinha-se dado por trás de mim mesmo no limite onde estava a pedra(para aí a uns 30m, não posso precisar). Se fosse à minha frente, possivelmente teria morrido.
> 
> Isto para dizer que, inconscientemente, saí para dar uma volta e não reparei no céu. Se estivesse sensibilizado, não saía.
> 
> Por outro lado, uma das utilidades das descargas atmosféricas é a de sintetizar adubos (nitrato de amónio) que vêm dissolvidos nas águas da chuvas e vão fertilizar as terras.



Uma das regras de precaução quando somos apanhados por uma trovoada ao ar livre é precisamente evitar a proximidade das grandes massas rochosas, fragas, blocos, etc. Se não houver uma viatura ou um abrigo grande (um abrigo de paragem de autocarro não é suficiente e é mesmo de evitar) ou uma floresta densa de árvores altas (de árvores isoladas também nos devemos afastar) então o melhor é mesmo deitarmo-nos no chão em local o menos proeminente possível. Apanhamos a molha que devíamos ter antecipado mas, com muito maior probabilidade do que esse marcante acontecimento da tua infância de feliz desenlace, ficamos vivos!

Também produzem ozono .


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 15:57)

aoc36 disse:


> Aspeto medonho entre Vilamoura e Loulé.



 belíssimo "aspecto medonho" e composição da foto!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 16:48)

Extremamente negro a SW


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2015 às 17:01)

Por Ponte de Sôr caiu agora um aguaceiro que alternou entre chuva fraca e moderada.

Edit: ouvi agora um trovão ao longe, pode ser que ainda venha aí qualquer coisa!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

Houve um belo festival eléctrico em Mora pelo Blitzortung, aí em Ponte de Sor vais levar com a célula em cheio acho.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 17:07)

Espectacular o acumulado em Panóias, apenas hoje e até ao momento, a ultrapassar a média do mês inteiro!

51,3 mm e continua!

Ah, grande Abril!


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2015 às 17:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Houve um belo festival eléctrico em Mora pelo Blitzortung, aí em Ponte de Sor vais levar com a célula em cheio acho.


Esperemos que sim! 
Mas analisando as imagens do radar dinâmico a célula deverá passar algures entre Ponte de Sôr e Avis.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 17:16)

Thomar disse:


> Por Ponte de Sôr caiu agora um aguaceiro que alternou entre chuva fraca e moderada.
> 
> Edit: ouvi agora um trovão ao longe, pode ser que ainda venha aí qualquer coisa!



Aí vai a trovoada a caminho! Boa sorte!


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 17:18)

Thomar disse:


> Esperemos que sim!
> Mas analisando as imagens do radar dinâmico a célula deverá passar algures entre Ponte de Sôr e Avis.



Consegues aceder ao mapa dinâmico? 

Também já vi o que se passa, são algumas imagens apenas que faltam!


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 17:22)

Thomar disse:


> Esperemos que sim!
> Mas analisando as imagens do radar dinâmico a célula deverá passar algures entre Ponte de Sôr e Avis.



Penso que pelo que observo até à imagem das 16:05 (17:05h) vai mesmo uma das células passar aí por cima. Estava naquele momento sobre Aldeia Velha.


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2015 às 17:23)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues aceder ao mapa dinâmico?


Sim. Como já expliquei no tópico dedicado ao IPMA, o radar dinâmico está a funcionar mas com um atraso de 15 a 20 minutos.
Exemplo: são 17h20m ou 16h20m UTC a última imagem que deveria estar disponível era a das 16H15m UTC, mas carregas lá nas setinhas e a última imagem disponível é a das 16H05m UTC.
_P.S. Isto no windows 8.1 com o google chrome._


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 17:26)

Célula direitinha a Beja:





Não se detectou trovoada até ao momento.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2015 às 17:31)

Thomar disse:


> Sim. Como já expliquei no tópico dedicado ao IPMA, o radar dinâmico está a funcionar mas com um atraso de 15 a 20 minutos.
> Exemplo: são 17h20m ou 16h20m UTC a última imagem que deveria estar disponível era a das 16H15m UTC, mas carregas lá nas setinhas e a última imagem disponível é a das 16H05m UTC.
> _P.S. Isto no windows 8.1 com o google chrome._



O radar de Coruche tem estado offline de forma intermitente (devem andar em manutenções), pelo que com a falta das imagens desse radar, o mapa dinâmico não tem a informação completa... logo dá Não Disponível... às 16h10 já aparece... mas depois disso não tem outra vez... quando ligarem definitivamente o de Coruche, o mapa dinâmico volta à normalidade...


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

A célula que vinha direitinho aqui diminui de intensidade e juntou-se a outra para os lados de Avis e Benavila...


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 17:43)

StormRic disse:


> Acho que fazes muito bem. Para quem leia isso e vive na cidade no meio dos prédios, talvez pense que não sair de casa é um exagero de precaução mas numa zona rural como essa, é a atitude mais recomendável. Essas antenas ai no cimo do monte devem ter pára-raios, já lá caíu alguma vez uma descarga?


Sim, por aqui é comum as trovoadas serem super agressivas. As antenas têm, há uns anos cairam lá 3 seguidas, juro que não me esqueço disso nunca! Foram 3 estoiros às 8h da manhã que iluminaram tudo, eram faíscas por todo o lado e desde aí que nunca mais me meti com trovoadas. Atrás da minha casa também há uma central da PT que tem 5 pára-raios.



StormRic disse:


> Espectacular o acumulado em Panóias, apenas hoje e até ao momento, a ultrapassar a média do mês inteiro!
> 
> 51,3 mm e continua!
> 
> Ah, grande Abril!


O moço diz que ainda não parou de chover um bocado que fosse


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2015 às 17:50)

vamm disse:


> Sim, por aqui é comum as trovoadas serem super agressivas. As antenas têm, há uns anos cairam lá 3 seguidas, juro que não me esqueço disso nunca! Foram 3 estoiros às 8h da manhã que iluminaram tudo, eram faíscas por todo o lado e desde aí que nunca mais me meti com trovoadas. Atrás da minha casa também há uma central da PT que tem 5 pára-raios.
> 
> 
> O moço diz que ainda não parou de chover um bocado que fosse


Aqui já alguns anos caiu  uma trovoada tão forte  que me queimou 2 televisões, mas não foi por isso que eu tenho medo ou não goste de trovoadas...


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2015 às 17:55)

Chove fraco a moderado desde as 17h40m. Está fresco e o vento é fraco.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 18:01)

Célula perto de Grândola, dirige-se para Alcácer, vista a 90 Km desde Carcavelos:


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2015 às 18:08)

Ainda choveu com um bocadinho de intensidade durante 4 ou 5 minutos:


Não reparem na qualidade do som e da imagem, a maquineta já tem 10 anos e é de bolso.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 18:31)

vamm disse:


> O moço diz que ainda não parou de chover um bocado que fosse



E segue com 53,1mm !


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 18:45)

Vem aí coisa... Mas sem descargas. Wall-cloud?


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vem aí coisa... Mas sem descargas. Wall-cloud?



Espectáculo! Estás de bancada!


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 19:02)

Uma boa célula a passar entre Beja e Serpa, mais perto desta.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 19:06)

Estou agora a fazer um timelapse da aproximação do que ainda me parece ser uma wall cloud. Vem carregadinha de água.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2015 às 19:16)

Chove moderado


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2015 às 19:17)

StormRic disse:


> Acho que fazes muito bem. Para quem leia isso e vive na cidade no meio dos prédios, talvez pense que não sair de casa é um exagero de precaução mas numa zona rural como essa, é a atitude mais recomendável. Essas antenas ai no cimo do monte devem ter pára-raios, já lá caíu alguma vez uma descarga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ficamos vivos para admirar um dos fenómenos mais potentes, espectaculares e ainda com certa dose de mistério, da Natureza. Pensa-se, também, que foi a partir dos relâmpagos, em tempos muito remotos, que foi criada a vida.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 19:19)

A célula entre Castro Verde e Serpa, a sul de Cabeça Gorda, Beja, está a ganhar uma configuração e movimento interessantes:


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 19:20)

Portalegre - o mata-células. O sistema está a enfraquecer imenso, mas ainda se vê imensa chuva no horizonte.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2015 às 19:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Portalegre - o mata-células. O sistema está a enfraquecer imenso, mas ainda se vê imensa chuva no horizonte.



Lisboa pode geminar-se com Portalegre


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

enfim sempre o mesmo, chega aqui ou enfraquece ou passa ao lado, alguma coisa tem de acontecer


----------



## vamm (9 Abr 2015 às 19:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui já alguns anos caiu  uma trovoada tão forte  que me queimou 2 televisões, mas não foi por isso que eu tenho medo ou não goste de trovoadas...


Cada um encara essas coisas de maneira diferente, digo eu.
Para mim nunca mais foi normal estar a avistar trovoada a poucos Kms de casa e não ter medo nenhum. Até porque eu estava a brincar na rua, quando aquilo aconteceu. Chamem-me mariquinhas, digam o que disserem, não quero saber.  Pode ser medo ou wtv, mas quando andam por perto, há que respeitar a força da natureza.


----------



## stormy (9 Abr 2015 às 19:31)

Em Beja aquilo parece supercelular...as condicoes sao boas com o low level jet de sueste nos niveis baixos a trazer energia e mais de 120km.h sobrepostos a 9km do quadrante oeste...shear rotacional assim favorece supercelulas que poderao nao ser tornadicas devido à falta de cape mais robusto e helicidade proximo da superficie.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2015 às 19:37)

vamm disse:


> Cada um encara essas coisas de maneira diferente, digo eu.
> Para mim nunca mais foi normal estar a avistar trovoada a poucos Kms de casa e não ter medo nenhum. Até porque eu estava a brincar na rua, quando aquilo aconteceu. Chamem-me mariquinhas, digam o que disserem, não quero saber.  Pode ser medo ou wtv, mas quando andam por perto, há que respeitar a força da natureza.


Claro cada um tem a sua opinião, eu gosto, mas também te digo que não gosto de estar na rua com trovoada, gosto é de estar em casa a ouvi-la mas se não gostas não gostas não tenho nada contra


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2015 às 19:40)

Beja ultima hora *15.6mm*


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2015 às 19:45)

Chove com alguma intensidade mas " nada de outro mundo"


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 19:49)

Aqui está se a aproximar agora a parte mais potente da célula, está carregadinha de água, em movimento lento... 12,0ºC e 9,3mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2015 às 19:51)

sim vai chovendo bem...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 19:53)

10,8mm já, chove forte 

Edit: 11,4mm...


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2015 às 20:15)

beja ultima hora *13.5mm
29.1mm* em 2 horas


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 20:19)

(ver em 1080p)


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 20:45)

stormy disse:


> Em Beja aquilo parece supercelular...as condicoes sao boas com o low level jet de sueste nos niveis baixos a trazer energia e mais de 120km.h sobrepostos a 9km do quadrante oeste...shear rotacional assim favorece supercelulas que poderao nao ser tornadicas devido à falta de cape mais robusto e helicidade proximo da superficie.



O que eu notei especialmente foi o carácter individualizado do movimento e a configuração persistente. Enquanto as restantes células do aglomerado progrediam mais depressa para NNE, aquela pouco se moveu, ainda lá está mas definhando. As outras passaram já há muito a linha Beja-Serpa mas esta ainda não chegou lá sequer.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 21:00)

Finalmente parou de chover (ou quase) em Panóias, o pólo da chuva deste evento pode-se dizer.

57,2 mm a somar aos 13,5 mm de ontem (a contagem de ontem terminou à 1h de hoje, 0h UTC) totaliza mais de 70 mm, dos quais cerca de 66 mm em 24 horas!


Edição: recomeça a chover...


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2015 às 21:07)

Também reparei nisso, parecia uma "right-mover" mas por outro lado no perfil vertical a altura era modesta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2015 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e à tarde já apareceu o sol. Ontem, à noite ainda trovejou mas foi rápido e não choveu quase nada. Hoje, choveu qualquer coisita de manhã mas nada demais.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 13.8 mm

Precipitação: 3 mm

O acumulado, nestes dias foi de 7 mm, que belo fiasco, e o carro castanho.  Sábado vai ser mais um excelente dia para as lavagens de carros.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2015 às 21:16)

Vince disse:


> Também reparei nisso, parecia uma "right-mover" mas por outro lado no perfil vertical a altura era modesta.



Já não dá para ver as imagens no radar dinâmico, mas esta tarde, julgo que à hora de almoço sensivelmente, ou um pouco antes, uma célula severa que passou ali na zona da Comporta em direcção a Setúbal, dividiu-se naquilo que me pareceu ser um tipico "splitting", diferenciando-se depois 2 células bem distintas originadas na célula original... pena já não dar para ir buscar essa sequência.., mas foi bem interessante....


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 21:20)

Herdade da Bemposta e Serpa são duas estações com bons acumulados hoje também, respectivamente 20,3 e 23,9 mm até ao momento. É estranho que a aproximação das últimas células ainda nada tenha produzido de precipitação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Abr 2015 às 21:29)

StormRic disse:


> Herdade da Bemposta e Serpa são duas estações com bons acumulados hoje também, respectivamente 20,3 e 23,9 mm até ao momento. É estranho que a aproximação das últimas células ainda nada tenha produzido de precipitação.


Por incrível que parece essa célula forte não chegou cá.....


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 21:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Já não dá para ver as imagens no radar dinâmico, mas esta tarde, julgo que à hora de almoço sensivelmente, ou um pouco antes, uma célula severa que passou ali na zona da Comporta em direcção a Setúbal, dividiu-se naquilo que me pareceu ser um tipico "splitting", diferenciando-se depois 2 células bem distintas originadas na célula original... pena já não dar para ir buscar essa sequência.., mas foi bem interessante....



Já analisaste as imagens da reflectividade do radar de Loulé?
Referes-te a estas células?


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 21:36)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por incrível que parece essa célula forte não chegou cá.....



Assim parece, a célula apresentou um movimento próprio que limitou o seu avanço em conjunto com as restantes. Fiquei sempre à espera que ela chegasse aí. Por acaso não fizeste fotos?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Abr 2015 às 21:40)

StormRic disse:


> Assim parece, a célula apresentou um movimento próprio que limitou o seu avanço em conjunto com as restantes. Fiquei sempre à espera que ela chegasse aí. Por acaso não fizeste fotos?


Não não tirei


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

StormRic disse:


> Já analisaste as imagens da reflectividade do radar de Loulé?
> Referes-te a estas células?



Talvez sejam essas... já não me recordo bem da hora... mas dava para ver bem era no mapa dinâmico... aí não se percebe...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2015 às 22:11)

Umas fotos deste final de tarde...





















https://www.facebook.com/ExtremAtmosfera/posts/872538549477275


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2015 às 23:17)

Que valente chuvada agora.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Abr 2015 às 23:29)

Este era o cenário na zona de Serpa esta tarde. 














Imagens de Marco Cristo


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Abr 2015 às 23:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Este era o cenário na zona de Serpa esta tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grande fartura por aí


----------



## actioman (10 Abr 2015 às 00:24)

actioman disse:


> Luís tu que andas sempre a queixar-te, afinal tens ai precipitação que é uma maravilha, ainda superas os 20mm!
> Como diz o ditado popular: "Quem não chora não mama!"
> 
> Vou experimentar: *Fogo aqui não chega nada, é sempre a mesma coisa. Por todo lado belos acumulados e aqui esta miséria!*
> (Deixem lá ver se resulta. Logo ao final do dia logo lhes conto!)



E não é que resultou! 

Termino o dia debaixo de chuva moderada e com um acumulado diário dos melhores que tenho em registo: 28,2mm! 

Apesar de durante a madrugada e grande parte do dia não ter resultado em nada de especial no que respeita a acumulados de precipitação (às 17h apenas tinha 6,4mm), a verdade é que daí em diante tem chovido bem!

O dia foi de céu muito nublado e a temperatura variou entre os 9,9ºC ás 2h37  e os 16,2°C pelas 16h21.

Por cá foi passando quase tudo ao lado ou quando chegava vinha já sem vigor. Felizmente ao final da tarde as coisas mudaram e houve bons períodos de chuva. Trovoada é que não se escutou por estas bandas.

Destaque para esta célula de curta duração, mas com cores interessantes ali para os lados de Arronches.







Uma imagem do dia num dos aguaceiros que se abateu aqui pela cidade, neste caso pelas 18h aproximadamente.






Neste momento chove moderadamente e neste novo dia 10/04/2015 já tenho um acumulado de 4,2mm. A temperatura actual é de 12,1ºC.

Abraço.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2015 às 08:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Este era o cenário na zona de Serpa esta tarde.





actioman disse:


> Termino o dia debaixo de chuva moderada e com um acumulado diário dos melhores que tenho em registo: 28,2mm!



Os acumulados em diversas zonas do Alentejo têm excedido as expectativas, finalmente um evento que absolutamente não desiludiu! Nessas zonas penso que se pode considerar a seca travada e reposta uma quantidade de água no solo significativa, como atestam aliás essas imagens 

Na EMA de Elvas do IPMA foram acumulados 48,4 mm ontem, com pico de precipitação entre as 23h e as 0h (UTC) de 16,7mm; 33,4 mm em 6 horas.

40,0 mm em Alvalade em 24 horas, até às 15h de ontem.

65,4 mm em Beja, em 24 horas, até às 23h de ontem, com pico de intensidade de duas horas 15,6mm/13,5mm das 16h às 18h (UTC); 76 mm em 48 horas, média do mês já excedida.


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2015 às 08:51)

Está uma faixa gigante em frente à costa e é visivel a partir de sines.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2015 às 09:33)

vamm disse:


> Está uma faixa gigante em frente à costa e é visivel a partir de sines.



Bonita foto. Pelo menos esses cumulus ainda não são significativos mas estarão efectivamente associados à linha de células mais longe a NW:


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2015 às 10:13)

ecobcg disse:


> ... aí não se percebe...



A gente agora vai ver muita coisa curiosa que não víamos antes  
Ontem depois quando fui ver o perfil vertical nas imagens tradicionais, a altura da célula era mesmo modesta, provavelmente vamos levar um tempo a habituarmos-nos a este novo mundo do radar.

Entretanto, por curiosidade




SpiderVV disse:


> Há algo aqui perto na serra, e deve haver festa da grossa em Espanha, para haver ecos cor de rosa




Os ecos era da saraiva, soube ontem que essa célula de Domingo passado que vemos em Espanha era uma supercélula com uma estrutura espectacular que gerou várias funnels na província de Badajoz (Extremadura).


----------



## ecobcg (10 Abr 2015 às 10:50)

Hoje tenho direito a uma linha de precipitação só para mim... ehehe
É muito estreita e tem estado a afectar a estação de Carvoeiro com alguma precipitação (4,2mm), enquanto que nas Fontes registou bem menos (0,8mm).

Neste momento um eco um pouquinho maior mesmo em Carvoeiro


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2015 às 12:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Hoje tenho direito a uma linha de precipitação só para mim... ehehe
> É muito estreita e tem estado a afectar a estação de Carvoeiro com alguma precipitação (4,2mm), enquanto que nas Fontes registou bem menos (0,8mm).
> 
> Neste momento um eco um pouquinho maior mesmo em Carvoeiro



Que pontaria! Até parece que foi encomendado para ti!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Abr 2015 às 12:47)

Boas...

Por aqui neste extremo Sudeste a seca continua... o que caiu pouco deu! já está tudo sequinho. 

Dia agradável por aqui com céu apresentando alguma nebulosidade. Vento fraco de Sul.

Onde descarregou bem foi na zona das barragem de Beliche e Odeleite... Pelo menos isso!! Venha o próximo evento que este mais uma vez foi para esquecer por aqui!


----------



## trovoadas (10 Abr 2015 às 14:20)

Eu ainda estou à espera para fazer as pazes com o nosso clima No geral do Algarve parece-me que o que choveu foi muito pouco ainda. Estive lá na Páscoa e a seca pareceu-me bem forte. Paisagem de final de Maio no início de Abril é algo que não me recordo de ver muitas vezes. Até as alfarrobeiras estão a sofrer com a seca e o ano parece que será bem fraco de produção. O que parece haver muito é amêndoa, no entanto senão chover poderá vir a ser afetada também. 
Esperemos que nos próximos dias haja mais aguinha a cair dos céus e que não se fique por aqui. Até fim de Abril pode chover à vontade e depois umas boas trovoadas em Maio

Fiquei contente por ver essas imagens de água no Alentejo! Já bem precisava!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2015 às 15:14)

Baixa repentina de temperatura, com 14,7ºC e viragem do vento. Célula por perto...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2015 às 16:53)

Deve haver algum repelente de células por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2015 às 18:24)




----------



## talingas (10 Abr 2015 às 19:33)

SpiderVV disse:


>


Por aqui a vista que tenho, contrasta um pouco mais. Mas também já vai com uma hora de distância...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Abr 2015 às 21:51)

Trovoada! Não estava nada à espera!!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Abr 2015 às 21:57)

Eis as pequenas células responsáveis!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Abr 2015 às 22:26)

Aparentemente as células juntaram-se numa só, com atividade elétrica considerável! Fiz um pequeno vídeo que vou disponibilizar daqui a pouco.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Abr 2015 às 22:28)

Video: raio ao segundo 49! Neste momento trovoada MUITO INTENSA!!! A luz já deu sinal!!!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/104n1pbv3gkln2p/P1090579.MOV?dl=0


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Abr 2015 às 22:48)

Peço desculpa pela sequência tão grande de mensagens, mas de facto foi/está a ser um belo espetáculo! Seguem-se dois frames obtidos a partir de um outro vídeo, um pouco mais longo, que fiz.


----------



## Thomar (11 Abr 2015 às 10:46)

Bom dia! Céu limpo. 

Ontem ao final do dia (entre as 19H e as 19h30m) houve trovoada a rondar Ponte de Sôr, no sentido Sul para Norte, 
mas a passar (rasante) a Oeste, ouvi uma dezena de trovões, vi 3 relâmpagos e um flash do que caiu mais próximo (cerca de 1,2km), 
 (no site do IPMA ontem só apareciam duas descargas uma a SE e outra NE) não ocorreu precipitação em Ponte de Sôr 
(se ocorreu terá sido nos arredores, pelo menos que eu saiba),o céu estava muito desorganizado e quando cheguei a casa 
ainda tirei umas fotos, nada de especiais, vê-se um bocadinho de um arco-íris, e um pequeno vídeo (não se vê, chuva, relâmpagos ou trovões) 
só para se ver o aspecto do céu. Fotos e vídeo a norte de Ponte de Sôr com vista para oeste.


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2015 às 16:33)

Hoje não passou de um dia super normal de primavera, com algumas nuvens no céu, mas um sol bastante quentinho.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Abr 2015 às 18:38)

Está a entrar qualquer coisa vinda de Leste... vamos ver ver se resulta em mais alguns mm's no caldeirão e Vale do Guadiana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2015 às 19:10)

trovoadas disse:


> Está a entrar qualquer coisa vinda de Leste... vamos ver ver se resulta em mais alguns mm's no caldeirão e Vale do Guadiana.



Aqui, vai chovendo há quase 30 minutos e levo 1 mm acumulado. 

O dia, foi de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado a partir das 17h40m, com nebulosidade vinda de leste, para os lados de Tavira, o negro era bem visível.

Máxima: 22.4ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC
actual: 17.4ºC

Precipitação : 1 mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Abr 2015 às 20:13)

Começa a chover
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## frederico (12 Abr 2015 às 01:39)

Não há aqui ninguém de Almodôvar? Ontem apanhei uma célula extraordinário, à tarde, entre Almodôvar e Castro Verde. A chuvada foi bem forte!


----------



## frederico (12 Abr 2015 às 01:40)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Por aqui neste extremo Sudeste a seca continua... o que caiu pouco deu! já está tudo sequinho.
> 
> ...




A estação de Cacela vai quase nos 500 mm, mas curiosamente há sinais de seca, penso que talvez o vento ou as temperaturas não tenham ajudado, pois o ano não foi assim tão seco quanto isso.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Abr 2015 às 16:43)

frederico disse:


> A estação de Cacela vai quase nos 500 mm, mas curiosamente há sinais de seca, penso que talvez o vento ou as temperaturas não tenham ajudado, pois o ano não foi assim tão seco quanto isso.



É preciso ter atenção que um local não são locais...essa estação parece que foi abençoada por Deus

Repara por exemplo no valor de Novembro 2014 227mm contra 154mm em Tavira.Em Outubro já tinha acumulado mais do que Tavira. Depois em Janeiro 2015, 77,6 contra 52 em Tavira. 
Não fiz uma despistagem dia a dia para ver se encontrava alguma incongruência nos valores das 2 estações mas assumindo que ambas estavam a trabalhar a 100%, Cacela foi sem dúvida abençoada.
No entanto não deixas de ter razão, o ano até não parece mau, muito graças ao mês de Novembro que foi muito chuvoso mas não é um mês que salva as coisas. Depois aliado a isso tens a elevada escorrência nesse mês devido ao solo seco, a elevada evapotranspiração, etc. Após Novembro o números de eventos húmidos também foi muito reduzido e aliado a vento, temperatura, etc faz muita diferença. Por exemplo, a chuva de Março com o calor que fez quase que evaporou.
Vamos ver se é na próxima semana que se salvam as coisas


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 16:47)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Video: raio ao segundo 49! Neste momento trovoada MUITO INTENSA!!! A luz já deu sinal!!!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/104n1pbv3gkln2p/P1090579.MOV?dl=0





Prof BioGeo disse:


> Seguem-se dois frames obtidos a partir de um outro vídeo, um pouco mais longo, que fiz.



Espectacular! Bem apanhados!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2015 às 18:43)

Não sei se já aqui tinha sido publicado mas encontrei na página de facebook do MeteoAlerta uma fotografia relativa à trovoada do passado Domingo dia 05 na Torre de Coelheiros em Évora. Fotografia de Ricardo Pires.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2015 às 20:00)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não sei se já aqui tinha sido publicado mas encontrei na página de facebook do MeteoAlerta uma fotografia relativa à trovoada do passado Domingo dia 05 na Torre de Coelheiros em Évora. Fotografia de Ricardo Pires.


UAU! Grande foto!


----------



## nelson972 (12 Abr 2015 às 20:20)

Espectacular ! Mas  é uma foto composta certo ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2015 às 20:31)

nelson972 disse:


> Espectacular ! Mas  é uma foto composta certo ?



Composta como assim? Montagem? Não  Longa exposição


----------



## nelson972 (12 Abr 2015 às 20:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Composta como assim? Montagem? Não  Longa exposição


Isso ! 
Captura vários raios na mesma  imagem.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 02:35)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não sei se já aqui tinha sido publicado mas encontrei na página de facebook do MeteoAlerta uma fotografia relativa à trovoada do passado Domingo dia 05 na Torre de Coelheiros em Évora. Fotografia de Ricardo Pires.





nelson972 disse:


> Isso !
> Captura vários raios na mesma  imagem.



Excelente captura sem dúvida! Foram de certeza várias descargas apanhadas numa mesma longa exposição. Seria interessante saber qual foi o tempo de exposição para avaliar a frequência das descargas nesta trovoada.
Não estou a conseguir localizar essa trovoada no entanto. Évora no dia 5?


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2015 às 08:07)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente captura sem dúvida! Foram de certeza várias descargas apanhadas numa mesma longa exposição. Seria interessante saber qual foi o tempo de exposição para avaliar a frequência das descargas nesta trovoada.
> Não estou a conseguir localizar essa trovoada no entanto. Évora no dia 5?



Sim, na noite de 5 para 6.



> Eh pá....


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2015 às 18:40)

Boas,
Dia bem agradável por aqui com uma máxima de 22 graus e céu pouco nublado.
Amanhã pouco ou nada deve chover por aqui, por isso só mesmo quarta é que espero precipitação


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2015 às 20:32)

trovoadas disse:


> É preciso ter atenção que um local não são locais...essa estação parece que foi abençoada por Deus
> 
> Repara por exemplo no valor de Novembro 2014 227mm contra 154mm em Tavira.Em Outubro já tinha acumulado mais do que Tavira. Depois em Janeiro 2015, 77,6 contra 52 em Tavira.
> Não fiz uma despistagem dia a dia para ver se encontrava alguma incongruência nos valores das 2 estações mas assumindo que ambas estavam a trabalhar a 100%, Cacela foi sem dúvida abençoada.
> ...



Se a estação de Tavira estivesse mais a Norte teria valores mais elevados. 

Estava no Algarve num dos eventos de Novembro, quando parou de chover fui dar um volta de madrugada, até Tavira, e notava-se que depois da Conceição pouco tinha chovido, mas entre a Conceição e Cacela havia fartura de água.


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2015 às 09:22)

O céu estava num cinza mais claro à pouco, agora vê-se alguma virga por todo o lado, já cairam uns pingos poucos e ficou bem mais negro.
Um pormenor de à pouco:


----------



## ze_rega (14 Abr 2015 às 10:08)

Chuva e vento moderado acompanhado de rajadas...


----------



## ze_rega (14 Abr 2015 às 10:11)

vamm disse:


> O céu estava num cinza mais claro à pouco, agora vê-se alguma virga por todo o lado, já cairam uns pingos poucos e ficou bem mais negro.
> Um pormenor de à pouco:



Essas nuvens passaram por aqui mas um pouco maiores....


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2015 às 11:35)

ze_rega disse:


> Essas nuvens passaram por aqui mas um pouco maiores....


Passaram mais algumas deste género, pareciam cortinados ao vento


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2015 às 18:04)

Boas,
Temperatura amena e céu quase limpo, mas com nuvens altas no horisonte


----------



## trepkos (14 Abr 2015 às 20:29)

Ja troveja em Évora.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2015 às 20:36)

trepkos disse:


> Ja troveja em Évora.



uma boa célula junto a Évora neste momento:


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2015 às 20:43)

Começam a surgir várias descargas:


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2015 às 20:46)

Está dentro do previsto... temos algum CAPE e começa a entrar humidade também em altura....ao contrário da tarde que estava o ar muito seco...


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Abr 2015 às 20:50)

Ai está a tão desejada... E que tem gerado tanta discussão...


----------



## trepkos (14 Abr 2015 às 20:54)

Cai uma monumental granizada em Évora.  Trovoada intensa.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 21:00)

DEA violenta


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2015 às 21:26)

Epa, parece-me muito estranho ser em Évora uma trovoada, não haver assim nada à roda daqui e eu avistar 2 clarões enormes a NE.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2015 às 21:30)

Linha muito activa e bem interessane, ali entre Évora e quase Santarém...


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Abr 2015 às 21:31)

vamm disse:


> Epa, parece-me muito estranho ser em Évora uma trovoada, não haver assim nada à roda daqui e eu avistar 2 clarões enormes a NE.



Olha ai... 
Pode ser que esclareça a dúvida
http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2015 às 21:33)

celia salta disse:


> Olha ai...
> Pode ser que esclareça a dúvida
> http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime



Confirma-se, sim. Já vi noutros dois sites e é mesmo só de lá. 
Já não me admiro do outro (não me lembro o nome) que está no litoral ver relâmpagos em Badajoz. Estou a 136km de Évora e aquilo parecia que estava bem perto, pela potência da luz.


----------



## Thomar (14 Abr 2015 às 21:35)

Já se vê flash dos relâmpagos da trovoada que está a atravessar parte do alto alentejo, e vem também para aqui! 
Infelizmente, deixei a máquina fotográfica no trabalho... 
Se chegar aqui trovoada de jeito, tiro com o telemóvel, mas depois só amanhã é que posso partilhar.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2015 às 21:40)

Interessante a zona onde se formou aquela linha de Évora...
Mesmo ali na transição entre o ar seco e o ar húmido... uma "Dryline" "à portuguesa"


----------



## trepkos (14 Abr 2015 às 21:45)

Vim agora para montemor e reparei que a trovoada esta entre Évora e Arraiolos. 

Aqui em montemor nem choveu e mal se vêem relâmpagos.


----------



## Brunomc (14 Abr 2015 às 21:48)

trepkos disse:


> Vim agora para montemor e reparei que a trovoada esta entre Évora e Arraiolos.
> 
> Aqui em montemor nem choveu e mal se vêem relâmpagos.



Não vieste água a baixo?..lol
Aqui em Vendas Novas também tudo calmo, ainda avistei uns clarões a E/NE
Estou com 17.6ºC e a HR a aumentar..


----------



## Thomar (14 Abr 2015 às 21:50)

Já se ouve  ao longe...


----------



## Thomar (14 Abr 2015 às 21:54)

Entretanto formou-se outra célula a ENE de Ponte de Sôr com deslocamento para norte,


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2015 às 21:56)

Está interessante


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2015 às 22:03)

vamm disse:


> Confirma-se, sim. Já vi noutros dois sites e é mesmo só de lá.
> Já não me admiro do outro (não me lembro o nome) que está no litoral ver relâmpagos em Badajoz. Estou a 136km de Évora e aquilo parecia que estava bem perto, pela potência da luz.


Teles.


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2015 às 22:28)

Aquilo está bem vermelho no radar!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2015 às 22:37)

Aquele mostrengo no Centro é o que é, mas aqui também já troveja e relampeja!


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Abr 2015 às 22:41)

Há uns dez minutos começou o festival, com trovões, relâmpagos e algumas gotas no telhado... O estranho é que nem há 30 minutos vi o radar e não aparecia nada...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2015 às 22:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há uns dez minutos começou o festival, com trovões, relâmpagos e algumas gotas no telhado... O estranho é que nem há 30 minutos vi o radar e não aparecia nada...


Chamemos-lhe um apêndice da célula do centro que se está a formar aqui. À medida que progride a outra, vai se formando algo aqui.


----------



## Fratel (14 Abr 2015 às 22:44)

Ouvi alguns barulhos de trovão na minha zona, mas foi só um estrondo


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2015 às 22:48)

Há qualquer coisa a chegar ao Algarve, vamos a ver é se ganham alguma coisa ou morre à chegada.


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2015 às 22:48)

Fratel disse:


> Ouvi alguns barulhos de trovão na minha zona, mas foi só um estrondo


http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1
Estão a aparecer muitos na zona de Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2015 às 22:51)

Mais um grande raio seguido de trovão.


----------



## talingas (14 Abr 2015 às 22:51)

Fiquei agora alerta pelo flash que me entrou quarto a dentro seguido de grande estrondo. Começaram a cair umas pingas grossas...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2015 às 22:58)

Uma de 152 kAmp aqui na serra, foi a que ouvi ainda agora com mais impressão, som imensamente prolongado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Abr 2015 às 23:04)

Aqui também houve uma descarga bem forte antes de começar a chuva. Aguaceiro com alguma intensidade durante 5 a 10 minutos.


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2015 às 23:05)

algo parece estar a entrar por Sagres... vamos ver se ganhar organização.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2015 às 23:07)

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime

Actividade eléctrica extremamente frequente na Serra de S. mamede (lado espanhol)


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2015 às 23:08)

Agreste disse:


> algo parece estar a entrar por Sagres... vamos ver se ganhar organização.



Falta o interessante... as descargas...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Abr 2015 às 23:11)

Cá está ela  Não admira que houvesse um trovão tão forte e prolongado... Antes consegui ouvir como se algo tivesse caído ao longe, como se ouve uma pedra a cair de grande altura.

Editado: E tão depressa como apareceu, mais depressa foi dar uma volta aos caramelos para o lado espanhol...


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2015 às 23:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Falta o interessante... as descargas...


Já houve uma. http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1
Pode ser que o amarelinho se mantenha.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2015 às 23:48)

Aqui por Silves (e barlavento) já vai chovendo...


----------



## morenoboy (15 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

ora boas noites alguem sabe se vai haver trovoadas no litoral centro e sul hj?


----------



## ze_rega (15 Abr 2015 às 00:21)

morenoboy disse:


> ora boas noites alguem sabe se vai haver trovoadas no litoral centro e sul hj?



No Litoral Centro mais do que já houve??? "Coitados", já tiveram e estão a ter a dose deles!


----------



## morenoboy (15 Abr 2015 às 00:25)

lol... ya mas axo que vem uma do sul...ou estou enganado? eheheh


----------



## ze_rega (15 Abr 2015 às 00:34)

Sim, está a vir qq coisa de sul, mas vamos ver o que trás. 
Se quiseres podes seguir as descargas eletricas por aqui: http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## morenoboy (15 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

obrigado rapaz   vou ver  nos somos de perto!!eheheh vamos a ver o que nos calha lol


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 00:58)

Em Sines começa a chover


----------



## morenoboy (15 Abr 2015 às 01:01)

estou por st andre axo que nada ainda aqui


----------



## ze_rega (15 Abr 2015 às 01:46)

Só chuva até agora e não me parece que venha trovoada...


----------



## ze_rega (15 Abr 2015 às 02:56)

Por aqui, agora, céu praticamente limpo...


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2015 às 09:29)

Bom dia! A trovoada ontem em Ponte de Sôr foi um bocadinho ao lado.
As células reorganizaram-se mais a a norte e assim apenas caiu chuva fraca a moderada (sempre com pingos grossos) 
e os relâmpagos/flashs sucediam-se quase sempre a norte. 
Da minha casa orientada W/E, e a poluição luminosa (leia-se iluminação pública) não consegui fazer nenhum registo para partilhar...
Espero ter mais sorte hoje!


----------



## trepkos (15 Abr 2015 às 10:58)

Já troveja novamente em Évora.


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2015 às 10:59)

Aquela linha de instabilidade que começa no algarve (ainda no mar) passa por Tavira e vai até Moura, já deixou *17,3mm* em Tavira, desde as 9h10m até as 10h45m!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2015 às 11:22)

Boas,

Por aqui desde as 6 da manha que oiço trovões ao longe, e a precipitação é por vezes moderada desde lá. Continuo a ouvir trovões longínquos, mas os dia promete nestas bandas!

De olho atento !!


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2015 às 12:29)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, ainda não choveu. A cidade parece ter um escudo "protector", desenvolvem-se células com algum potencial a sul, 
mas quando chegam aqui perto esfumam-se ou "fogem" para oeste e este...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Abr 2015 às 12:33)

2mm acumulados


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2015 às 12:36)

Chove fraco agora.

Edit: foi só um minuto...


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2015 às 13:05)

Por aqui nem vestígios de chuva...
Segue o dia fresco com uma temperatura actual de 16,5ºC.
Olhando para o radar do IPMA, o que vinha de Sul vai lentamente morrendo ou seguindo caminho por terras espanholas. A não ser que se forme alguma coisa aqui perto, não me parece que venha a ter muitas chances de actividade.
Ao final do dia lhes direi.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2015 às 14:12)

Parece que as maiores chances agora são do Alto Alentejo pra cima!  No Algarve valeu por mais alguma precipitação, maiores precipitações no Sotavento mas algo localizado. O núcleo da depressão deverá agora deslocar-se para Nordeste arrastando instabilidade mais para  o centro de Portugal e um pouco por todo o interior.

Mais um evento que se vai...


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2015 às 14:33)

Muito negro a Norte daqui. De resto só uns pingos de vez em quando.


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2015 às 14:38)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte, durou 15 minutos! 
Agora os restos do aguaceiro, chuva fraca e vento fraco.
Não há trovoada nem granizo.


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2015 às 15:03)

Chove bem agora 

Edit: acabei de ouvir um ronco!


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

O céu visto de Sines agora mesmo


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2015 às 17:50)

Boas,
Hoje por aqui até agora nem uma gota, ontem é que ao final do dia trovejou e houve vários relâmpagos, mas praticamente não choveu.
Vamos lá ver se ainda hoje temos animação que isto está muito fraquinho


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2015 às 17:53)

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado agora em Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2015 às 18:17)

parvonia disse:


> O céu visto de Sines agora mesmo


Daqui é possível ver o céu muito negro para aí e para Odemira.


----------



## talingas (15 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Por aqui só se observam os "negrumes" a passar à nossa roda...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2015 às 18:24)




----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 18:27)

Está bem animada mas só lhe vejo a cor nem clarões nem roncos


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2015 às 18:44)

Já ronca


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2015 às 18:45)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2015 às 19:00)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2015 às 19:10)

Peço desculpa pelos posts em sucessão mas acho que isto merece uma menção. 29,9mm em Portel na última hora!


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 19:31)

ultima hora ipma sul:

(superior a 5):
Beja: *7mm*
Évora: *6.8mm
*
(superior a 10):

Portel: *29.9mm*
Alcácer do Sal: *12.6mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2015 às 20:23)

Mammatus há pouco.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2015 às 20:31)

Trovoada esta tarde em Grândola por volta das 15:30 virado para Este


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2015 às 20:39)

miguel disse:


> Trovoada esta tarde em Grândola por volta das 15:30 virado para Este


Brutais estas fotos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2015 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado durante a manhã, com um aguaceiro e depois abriu e uma bela tarde de sol. Mais um mês, que vai acabar bem abaixo da média, por aqui, não vejo muito mais até ao final do mês.

Máxima: 20.3ºC
mínima: 13.4ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2015 às 21:14)

Por aqui o dia resumiu-se a 1 trovão e a umas pingas por volta das 19h e o resto do dia com sol.
Mais uma vez não choveu praticamente nada neste evento, esperarem-se melhores dias por aqui.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Abr 2015 às 21:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui o dia resumiu-se a 1 trovão e a umas pingas por volta das 19h e o resto do dia com sol.
> Mais uma vez não choveu praticamente nada neste evento, esperarem-se melhores dias por aqui.



Aqui em Moura choveu um pouco de manhã, mas à tarde, praticamente nada! Curioso notar o valor de Portel, aqui tão perto (o cenário era fantástico visto daqui), mas por cá apenas uns borrifos. Mas pronto, pensemos em termos de bacia hidrográfica... Não choveu "em cima da minha cabeça" mas a boa da água lá vai para ao Grande Rio do Sul! A Natureza sabe o que faz...


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 22:39)

ultimo hora ipma:

Elvas: *15.1mm*


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 22:58)

Inundação em Alcácer do Sal

https://www.facebook.com/stcj1987/videos/286903064766920/


----------



## trepkos (15 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

parvonia disse:


> Inundação em Alcácer do Sal
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stcj1987/videos/286903064766920/


Não vi o video mas não me surpreende, com a idiotice de obras que fizeram em toda a margem do sado.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 03:32)

miguel disse:


> Trovoada esta tarde em Grândola por volta das 15:30 virado para Este



"Storm Chaser" em grande estilo! Excelente!


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2015 às 09:34)

Ehehe obrigado! por acaso é das coisas que mais gosto de fazer, caçar tempestades quando posso


----------



## trovoadas (16 Abr 2015 às 10:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu nublado durante a manhã, com um aguaceiro e depois abriu e uma bela tarde de sol. Mais um mês, que vai acabar bem abaixo da média, por aqui, não vejo muito mais até ao final do mês.
> 
> Máxima: 20.3ºC
> mínima: 13.4ºC
> ...



Não se apanha nenhuma a jeito... enquanto o autocarro não estacionar a sudoeste de Sagres estamos tramados! Até ao fim do mês ainda há algumas hipóteses mas não vejo assim nenhuma flagrante.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2015 às 11:27)

Depois de um nascer do sol solarengo, céu encoberto com nevoeiro e 12 graus...


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 17:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Não se apanha nenhuma a jeito... enquanto o autocarro não estacionar a sudoeste de Sagres estamos tramados! Até ao fim do mês ainda há algumas hipóteses mas não vejo assim nenhuma flagrante.



A última previsão do GFS, com todas as incertezas a mais de 120h que tal implica, não contempla chuva alguma para a região sul até ao fim do mês. Este cenário é preocupante porque há muitas zonas que não receberam precipitação significativa nas últimas situações de instabilidade, e isto apesar de haver outras que atingiram acumulados que em alguns casos ultrapassaram o total normal do mês inteiro. Estas situações de precipitação excessiva não generalizada desviam a atenção dos locais que continuam com a seca a agravar-se. Veja-se os acumulados até ontem, na maior parte das estações serão os valores finais de Abril:






A vermelho são as estações cujas interrupções de registo ou anomalias de funcionamento comprometem a validade do total acumulado; a laranja as que, em princípio, apesar daquelas situações, terão um total válido.

Algarve e litoral de toda as regiões abrangidas por esta lista são as zonas com precipitação bastante inferior ao normal de Abril.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Abr 2015 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> A última previsão do GFS, com todas as incertezas a mais de 120h que tal implica, não contempla chuva alguma para a região sul até ao fim do mês. Este cenário é preocupante porque há muitas zonas que não receberam precipitação significativa nas últimas situações de instabilidade, e isto apesar de haver outras que atingiram acumulados que em alguns casos ultrapassaram o total normal do mês inteiro. Estas situações de precipitação excessiva não generalizada desviam a atenção dos locais que continuam com a seca a agravar-se. Veja-se os acumulados até ontem, na maior parte das estações serão os valores finais de Abril:
> 
> A vermelho são as estações cujas interrupções de registo ou anomalias de funcionamento comprometem a validade do total acumulado; a laranja as que, em princípio, apesar daquelas situações, terão um total válido.
> 
> Algarve e litoral de toda as regiões abrangidas por esta lista são as zonas com precipitação bastante inferior ao normal de Abril.



Excelente trabalho *StormRic *O que eu tenho vindo a constatar resume-se bem no teu apanhado. Quando comento abordo sempre o Algarve em particular mas nota-se bem que há vários sítios com precipitação bem abaixo, inclusive no interior Alentejano mesmo a par de outras zonas com precipitação bem elevada. Penso que os locais com precipitação na média ou acima até são a excepção à regra. Foram situações bem localizadas que fizeram disparar os acumulados de algumas estações.
Não era de todo esta situação que estávamos à espera para acalmar a seca mas é o tempo típico de Abril. Quanto ao futuro parece que se esfumou tudo e pior, parece ser o anti-ciclone  a querer vir em força.  Um pesadelo portanto! Mas haja alegria, ao menos há água nas barragens!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2015 às 20:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Excelente trabalho *StormRic *O que eu tenho vindo a constatar resume-se bem no teu apanhado. Quando comento abordo sempre o Algarve em particular mas nota-se bem que há vários sítios com precipitação bem abaixo, inclusive no interior Alentejano mesmo a par de outras zonas com precipitação bem elevada. Penso que os locais com precipitação na média ou acima até são a excepção à regra. Foram situações bem localizadas que fizeram disparar os acumulados de algumas estações.
> Não era de todo esta situação que estávamos à espera para acalmar a seca mas é o tempo típico de Abril. Quanto ao futuro parece que se esfumou tudo e pior, parece ser o anti-ciclone  a querer vir em força.  Um pesadelo portanto! Mas haja alegria, ao menos há água nas barragens!



Mesmo assim, o ano hidrológico, está bem melhor do que o ano passado, só falta 9 mm, para igualar o acumulado que tive o ano passado.  Maio, às vezes ainda reserva surpresas, espero que venha o calor já que vem aí um fim de semana prolongado no início de Maio, que assim é melhor para o turismo e para a praia, por isso, nem tudo é mau. Quem sabe, Setembro ainda poderá equilibrar as contas, por aqui. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 22.4ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 22:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mesmo assim, o ano hidrológico, está bem melhor do que o ano passado, só falta 9 mm, para igualar o acumulado que tive o ano passado.



Referes-te a que região? Essa estação, o Algarve, o Sul, o país em geral? As conclusões tiradas da situação no fim de Março pelo IPMA adicionadas do que se pode concluir de Abril até ao momento e que segundo as previsões dos modelos, GFS em particular, poderão ser as conclusões finais de Abril para a região Sul e parte sul da região centro, parecem-me apontar para uma situação de seca em nada a ver com o ano passado. Claro que o Setembro e o novo ano hidrológico ou os seguintes equilibram sempre as contas, o problema está neste ano e na perspectiva da primavera restante e do verão que vamos ter em termos agrícolas, hidrológicos e incêndios.
Para complementar os valores indicados na última mensagem fica aqui uma proposta de classificação do mês de Abril caso os totais se fiquem pelos valores presentes. Os valores dos decis são retirados de uma publicação do IPMA já referida noutros resumos.





Sublinhe-se que esta é uma classificação só do mês de Abril. Contava-se com este mês ser extremamente chuvoso para equilibrar os quatro meses secos anteriores: não vai acontecer, excepto em raros casos pontuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2015 às 22:56)

Refiro-me aos meus dados, StormRic. Eu, colocava a estação de Faro/Aeroporto como seco, nem 50% da precipitação mensal tem em relação à média. Quanto ao Abril, as minhas expectativas eram para ser um mês seco, aqui no Algarve e tem sido mais ou menos, Abril no ano passado foi o mês que salvou aqui no Algarve, este ano tinha sérias dúvidas, que voltasse a acontecer, a minha expectativa recai no mês de Setembro. Quanto a incêndios, só a Serra de Monchique corre esse risco, tudo o resto foi dizimado no incêndio de 2004 e 2012.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2015 às 05:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Refiro-me aos meus dados, StormRic.







algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu, colocava a estação de Faro/Aeroporto como seco, nem 50% da precipitação mensal tem em relação à média.



Concordo se achares que o mês de Abril em Faro, de 1980 para cá tem sido mais chuvoso do que antes de 1980. 

As classificações estão relacionadas com os decis, isto é, a percentagem de anos em que a precipitação no mês é inferior a determinado valor. "Seco" na classificação apresentada significa que o mês de Abril deste ano se situaria no 3º decil, ou seja, valores que são excedidos em pelo menos 70% dos anos mas maiores que os atingidos em pelo menos 20% dos anos (em pelo menos 70% dos anos chove mais e em pelo menos 20% chove menos). O limite superior do 3º decil para Faro, segundo o estudo de 1980 do INMG (é por estes valores que eu me guio uma vez que não disponho de outros mais recentes e não tenho acesso à série completa de observações das estações) é, como indicado na tabela, 10,6 mm pelo que os 12,5 mm que já foram acumulados colocaria este mês para Faro no 4º decil, correspondendo à classificação de "normal" a que eu acrescento "quase seco". A classificação "normal" compreende assim 40% dos anos (decis 4º, 5º 6º e 7º); "não normal" inclui os 30% com menor precipitação e os 30% com maior precipitação. Na série onde foram identificados aqueles limites dos decis, significa assim que houve mais de 30% dos anos em que choveu menos em Abril em Faro. Claro que desde que este estudo foi feito, em 1980, a série alterou-se. À falta de valores para serem consultados, a opinião de quem vive no local é sem dúvida determinante. Portanto, se relativamente aos anos desde 1980 tiver havido um aumento da precipitação em Abril em Faro, quando comparada com os anos anteriores a 1980, isso irá remeter o valor deste ano para o "seco", sem dúvida.
Concordo contigo sob este ponto de vista, mas atenção que as classificações não têm a ver com a percentagem em relação à média. O regime interanual de precipitação em Faro no mês de Abril faz com que a média seja muito superior à mediana.
Na série de observações do estudo de 1980, a média era 31,7mm enquanto que a mediana era apenas 20,0mm (em metade dos anos chove menos do que 20mm, isto é, menos de dois terços da média). Os 40% de anos situados na zona central da série inclui acumulados que vão dos 10,6mm aos 39,4mm. Portanto, mesmo com pouco mais de um terço da média, o mês ainda estaria neste grupo e seria classificado como estando no limite entre normal e seco. Com um acumulado igual a metade da média, 15,8mm, um mês de Abril em Faro ainda está no 5ºdecil, ou seja, é "normal"! Resumindo, em metade dos anos a agricultura e todas as actividades que usam água sabem que não terão em Abril em Faro mais do que 20mm de precipitação e que em mais de 40% dos anos não podem contar sequer com metade da média! A média é um valor muito traiçoeiro e nunca deve ser tomado como referência para planeamento, especialmente quando se trata de acumulados de precipitação. A probabilidade de num ano a precipitação ser inferior à média é quase o dobro da probabilidade de ser superior (a média está no 7º decil)! Note-se que os valores que puxam a média para cima, no caso do regime de Faro e do Algarve em geral, são os dos poucos anos em que o mês considerado foi extremamente chuvoso, superiores a 87mm para o mês de Abril, mais do que quase o triplo da média e mais de quatro vezes o que chove em metade dos anos (mediana). Só que esta precipitação é habitualmente torrencial e é perdida em grande parte em escorrência para o mar, não é toda usada na reposição do conteúdo de água no solo e dos aquíferos. Por isso os planos de utilização da água não devem ter em conta a média mas a mediana e os decis para poderem trabalhar correctamente com probabilidades de ocorrência.




algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto a incêndios, só a Serra de Monchique corre esse risco, tudo o resto foi dizimado no incêndio de 2004 e 2012.



Em que dados te baseias para afirmar isto?


----------



## trovoadas (19 Abr 2015 às 16:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Refiro-me aos meus dados, StormRic. Eu, colocava a estação de Faro/Aeroporto como seco, nem 50% da precipitação mensal tem em relação à média. Quanto ao Abril, as minhas expectativas eram para ser um mês seco, aqui no Algarve e tem sido mais ou menos, Abril no ano passado foi o mês que salvou aqui no Algarve, este ano tinha sérias dúvidas, que voltasse a acontecer, a minha expectativa recai no mês de Setembro. Quanto a incêndios, só a Serra de Monchique corre esse risco, tudo o resto foi dizimado no incêndio de 2004 e 2012.


Isso não é verdade porque já existe bastante mato nas áreas onde ocorreram os Incêndios. No entanto se não houver ignições não temos problema nesse aspecto. Penso que a história retrata bem esse facto. No caso do Caldeirão os grandes incêndios que me recordo foram ou por negligência ou mão criminosa. Monchique tem-se mantido porque não há ignições e talvez mais planeamento e prevenção. O potencial está sempre lá ainda mais depois de mais de 10 anos do último grande incêndio. 

Este ano parece-me que estará ao nível de 2009, salvo erro. 2012 também parece que foi um ano parecido. 
O próximo ano terá de ser normal ou acima ou teremos problemas e isso parece-me óbvio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2015 às 16:10)

Serpa: 21,1ºC
Bemposta: 21,1ºC
Beja: 20,0ºC


----------



## aoc36 (19 Abr 2015 às 20:08)

Fim de tarde em Albufeira


----------



## actioman (19 Abr 2015 às 20:26)

StormRic disse:


> Referes-te a que região? Essa estação, o Algarve, o Sul, o país em geral? As conclusões tiradas da situação no fim de Março pelo IPMA adicionadas do que se pode concluir de Abril até ao momento e que segundo as previsões dos modelos, GFS em particular, poderão ser as conclusões finais de Abril para a região Sul e parte sul da região centro, parecem-me apontar para uma situação de seca em nada a ver com o ano passado. Claro que o Setembro e o novo ano hidrológico ou os seguintes equilibram sempre as contas, o problema está neste ano e na perspectiva da primavera restante e do verão que vamos ter em termos agrícolas, hidrológicos e incêndios.
> Para complementar os valores indicados na última mensagem fica aqui uma proposta de classificação do mês de Abril caso os totais se fiquem pelos valores presentes. Os valores dos decis são retirados de uma publicação do IPMA já referida noutros resumos.
> 
> 
> ...



StormRic boa tarde! 

Podias aclarar-me uma dúvida por favor, que valor total é esse de 77,9 na EMA do IPMA de Elvas?
É que a classificação de chuvoso para nada se reflecte nos campos. Continua tudo muito seco. Este tipo de precipitações convectivas e muito localizadas são enganosas. Se por ventura uma estação meteorológica registar muita precipitação por ter ficado na rota de uma ou mais boas células e 3 km ao lado pouco ou nada tiver chovido, esses dados recolhidos são enganosos, pois em pouco reflectem a realidade de toda uma região.

Por exemplo neste mês de Abril o total da minha estação é até ao momento 50mm e o total da EMA do IPMA é de cerca de 24mm (excluindo o dia 9 que não houve registo e do 1 ao 8 já não aparece nos gráficos deles). Eu pelo menos não tenho mais dados. 
Recordo que a precipitação no mês de Abril na normal de 1971-2000 da EMA de Elvas do IPMA é de 51,2mm.

Comparando dois dias podemos ver as diferenças por vezes tão expressivas entre as duas estações que distam em linha recta cerca de 4km apenas:









Dia 10 na EMA de Elvas do IPMA cerca de 6mm na minha estação 10,6mm.
Dia 15 na Ema de Elvas do IPMA 18,2mm e na minha estação apenas 6,6mm


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2015 às 05:12)

actioman disse:


> Podias aclarar-me uma dúvida por favor, que valor total é esse de 77,9 na EMA do IPMA de Elvas?



No dia 9 a precipitação em Elvas foi de 48,4mm. No dia seguinte o resumo diário do IPMA saíu incorrecto aparecendo apenas uma estação em todo o mapa. Mas mais tarde voltaram a publicar o mapa do dia 9 já corrigido com todas as estações.
O registo que eu faço é de hora a hora e logo na manhã do dia 10 coloquei uma mensagem neste seguimento a dar conta desta precipitação notável em Elvas, aliás registada também pela tua estação.


StormRic disse:


> Os acumulados em diversas zonas do Alentejo têm excedido as expectativas, finalmente um evento que absolutamente não desiludiu! Nessas zonas penso que se pode considerar a seca travada e reposta uma quantidade de água no solo significativa, como atestam aliás essas imagens
> 
> Na EMA de Elvas do IPMA foram acumulados 48,4 mm ontem, com pico de precipitação entre as 23h e as 0h (UTC) de 16,7mm; 33,4 mm em 6 horas.
> 
> ...








Como é óbvio a classificação que eu propus na mensagem refere-se apenas à precipitação na EMA de Elvas e para o mês de Abril, baseada como indiquei, nos decis obtidos a partir da série de observações de vários anos usada no estudo do INMG. Esses decis estão no quadro que apresentei.

No fim da mensagem sublinho que a classificação é só do mês de Abril, não é do ano hidrológico até à data e concluo o que referes na tua mensagem, que a seca se agrava excepto em casos pontuais. Aliás tenho estado ao longo destes meses a apontar que a sucessão de meses secos desde Dezembro estava seguramente a ter consequências no conteúdo de água no solo e no estado das culturas. No fim de Março o IPMA apresenta um valor para essa região, aliás para a maior parte do território do continente, entre 40% e 50%.





É um conteúdo de água no solo muito baixo para o fim de Março, após o inverno.
E a primavera já não está a decorrer de uma forma homogénea para todo o território, como é aliás a sua característica habitual. Não podemos estar à espera de surpresas para remediar a situação.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2015 às 05:52)

Comparação da situação no fim de Março, o ano passado e este ano, relativamente ao índice de seca:








O Abril do ano passado:





Na região sul e grande parte da região centro, a sul da cordilheira central, houve valores de precipitação acumulada entre 50 e 100mm; superiores a 100mm numa faixa desde Évora a Portalegre.
Comparem com os valores do corrente mês, só quatro estações com mais de 50mm, nenhuma acima dos 100mm.
A situação este ano é bem mais seca do que o ano passado.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2015 às 06:35)

actioman disse:


> Dia 10 na EMA de Elvas do IPMA cerca de 6mm na minha estação 10,6mm.
> Dia 15 na Ema de Elvas do IPMA 18,2mm e na minha estação apenas 6,6mm



Para o dia 15 a comparação é válida e espelha bem a variabilidade espacial que referes. Para o dia 10 na verdade a relação de valores até é ao contrário, visto que a tua estação recomeça o acumulado diário à meia-noite que nessa data corresponde às 23h utc do dia 9. Os acumulados diários nas estações do IPMA são iniciados à 0h utc portanto para comparar o dia 10 com a tua estação tem que se juntar aos 5,3mm do IPMA no dia 10 os 16,7mm que caíram das 23h do dia 9 às 0H do dia 10, o que dá 22m para o dia 10 em horas legais. Aquela sitiuação das células do dia 9 para o dia 10 era realmente de molde a exacerbar as diferenças espaciais! Já na tarde do dia 10 a precipitação que caíu estava mais equilibrada, 3,6mm na tua estação e 4,1mm na IPMA.
No dia 15 a precipitação na EMA foi concentrada praticamente em uma hora, das 20h às 21h locais caíram 15,1mm; na tua estação, nesse período, 5,3mm.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Abr 2015 às 14:13)

Serpa: 22,9ºC
Bemposta: 23,6ºC
Beja: 21,5ºC


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 16:01)

Boas temperaturas pelo sul, em especial no Alentejo interior:


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 18:30)

A frente da madrugada de Domingo ajudará a aproximar o Abril da normalidade de uma forma geograficamente mais homogénea na região sul, mas o Algarve será o menos contemplado com este bónus.









Uma dezena de milímetros ou pouco mais por todo o Alentejo, menos de 10 mm pelo Algarve.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2015 às 20:21)

Fim de tarde com chuva por aqui com alguma intensidade, depois de já termos tido chuva fraca,
Lá vai acumulando


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2015 às 20:30)

e vai chovendo bem, água otima para os terrenos


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 04:12)

Bastante fraco em termos de acumulados até às 00h  , no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
*Ontem:*




Apenas no litoral , em Sines *0,3mm* e em Albufeira *0,1mm

Hoje*, já vai acumulando em mais algumas estações:





Destaque para a nova estação netatmo em *Nora - Monte gordo:*
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...D=IMONTEGO2#history/s20150419/e20150426/mweek

Bem precisa aquela zona, se bem que o IPMA tem umas perto...


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 06:01)




----------



## Davidmpb (26 Abr 2015 às 11:04)

Boas,
Mas está tudo de férias neste tópico? ninguém comenta...
Toda a noite a chover por aqui, chuva que chegou a ser forte, céu neste momento com abertas, vamos lá ver se teremos mais alguma coisa


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2015 às 12:10)

Chuva forte com vento à mistura.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Abr 2015 às 12:14)

Que temporal! granizo


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2015 às 12:25)

E como tal, descida abrupta da temperatura de 15 para 11,7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2015 às 14:09)

Ouve-se trovoada a SW, com uma cadência algo alta.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2015 às 16:28)

Trovão solto.

Edit: Chove forte, formou se uma célula aqui mesmo.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Abr 2015 às 17:16)

Desaire total por terras Algarvias! Engraçado que ontem vi o GFS e este dava alguns mm's preciosos mesmo mais a Sul mas ao analisar as imagens de radar vê-se que a frente abriu um "buraco" e dos grandes. Nem vale a pena mais comentários. Não faço a miníma quando voltará a chover de jeito na região.  Neste momento deve ser a região do país com as zonas mais secas.


----------



## actioman (26 Abr 2015 às 18:28)

Boas!

Por cá a noite foi de alguma chuva, nada de especial. Mas entre as 7h e as 8h, aquando da passagem da frente fria, choveu bem por cá com um rain-rate alcançado de 177,2 mm/h às 07h38.
O acumulado diário vai nuns magníficos 27,2mm. Mais de 50% da normal 71-00 para este mês de Abril que é de 51,2mm. 

À pouco (por volta das 14h07) uma Shelfcloud passou por aqui de raspão, terá afectado a parte mais a norte da cidade. A EMA do IPMA registou 1,9mm, a minha estação apenas 0,2mm e algum vento, com uma rajada máxima de 48,3 km/h.
Durante a sua passagem ainda se escutaram alguns trovões! 

Aqui fica a imagem da "menina":








E aqui alguns gráficos onde é bem visível quer a passagem da frente fria quer a da shelfcloud que acima referi:

















Neste momento registo 15,1ºC e 27,8mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 19:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Desaire total por terras Algarvias! Engraçado que ontem vi o GFS e este dava alguns mm's preciosos mesmo mais a Sul mas ao analisar as imagens de radar vê-se que a frente abriu um "buraco" e dos grandes. Nem vale a pena mais comentários. Não faço a miníma quando voltará a chover de jeito na região.  Neste momento deve ser a região do país com as zonas mais secas.



As precipitações foram precisamente as esperadas e que estavam modeladas. Sem dúvida que após este evento o Algarve, em especial no sotavento, fica a zona do país com maior índice de seca.
Mas mais a norte o Alentejo teve precipitações também dentro do esperado e que em muitos locais excederam bastante as expectativas.



actioman disse:


> À pouco (por volta das 14h07) uma Shelfcloud passou por aqui de raspão, terá afectado a parte mais a norte da cidade.



 Linda! Excelente informação também. De facto há uma grande penúria de estações aí na zona e não só, é comum a todo o Alentejo.
A estimativa dos acumulados horários, pelo radar de Loulé, mostra o que terá sido o percurso dessa célula:





Notável a outra mais a norte que provavelmente ninguém observou ou registou, terá ficado oculta por esta.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Abr 2015 às 20:10)




----------



## actioman (26 Abr 2015 às 20:14)

StormRic disse:


> Notável a outra mais a norte que provavelmente ninguém observou ou registou, terá ficado oculta por esta.



Realmente bela célula essa! 

Mais uns aguaceiros fracos e cheguei aos 28mm!

Uma imagem tirada à pouco de uns tímidos mamatus!


----------



## Rachie (26 Abr 2015 às 20:35)

Por Martim Longo choveu há pouco e neste momento a vista para sudoeste está assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

Boas,
Ontem sim finalmente foi um dia de chuva a sério, com vários aguaceiros a passarem por aqui alguns foram fortes, com granizo e alguns trovões.
Hoje bem mais calmo mas á pouco houve um aguaceiro


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

Precipitação acumulada em Abril na região sul.






Explicação e análise no tópico Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2015.


----------

